# MVA closes Route 5 in Calaway area



## Tech

Heard it was a nasty accident.


----------



## PrepH4U

Tech said:


> Heard it was a nasty accident.



Very bad.


----------



## SMC Dispatch

Yeah check out the twitter page of @Stmaryscountymd they have been updating the whole incident.


----------



## animalluvr4life

SMC Dispatch said:


> Yeah check out the twitter page of @Stmaryscountymd they have been updating the whole incident.



yeah really bad 2 people were pronounced dead when the fire/ems arrived and 2 needed to be flown out but can't be due to weather.  They said it was a hit and run accident (by chingville rd)


----------



## PrepH4U

animalluvr4life said:


> yeah really bad 2 people were pronounced dead when the fire/ems arrived and 2 needed to be flown out but can't be due to weather.  They said it was a hit and run accident (by chingville rd)



I think you are wrong about the helo being cancelled, I heard on the scanner it took off with two to PG shock trauma.  St. Mary's dispatch twitter also said it took off with 2 for PG. :shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

Not good.


----------



## getbent

Road still closed?


----------



## DoWhat

getbent said:


> Road still closed?



I think so but, St. Mary's County Government


----------



## Tech

getbent said:


> Road still closed?



Yes, still recovering.


----------



## DoWhat

Just called for another ambulance.


----------



## PrepH4U

DoWhat said:


> I think so but, St. Mary's County Government



Twitter

Scanner just said rt. 5 should be closed down to close to 2 more hours.


----------



## DoWhat

PrepH4U said:


> Twitter
> 
> *Scanner just said rt. 5 should be closed down to close to 2 more hours*.



Confirmed, heard it too.


----------



## wagondriver1

Anyone heard anything else? Ages? Just heard there was another accident that was also a hit and run at Indian Bridge Road.


----------



## Danzig

Two females died
One male & one female flown out. 
Truck hit and ran then hit a second then hit a third and killed two. 
Hit and run was a guy


----------



## wagondriver1

Oh wow....wonder if the police got a good description of the vehicle


----------



## DoWhat

Danzig said:


> Two females died
> One male & one female flown out.
> Truck hit and ran then hit a second then hit a third and killed two.
> Hit and run was a guy



Sad.


----------



## Danzig

wagondriver1 said:


> Oh wow....wonder if the police got a good description of the vehicle



yea, it was at the accident, the male driver was flown out.
it was a silver Z-71 4X4 Chev pick up


----------



## SandieGarry

My wife was just informed that one of the young ladies that passed away was the same young lady that she has been talking to off and on today about coming to work for us. My wife spoke very highly of this young lady, both of them were very eager to have her start as a new employee. Our heartfelt condolences go out to the families of those that perished. Such a tragic turn of events.


----------



## Boatdriver

My son and his friend were coming out of the Chinese restaurant in Callaway and saw the first hit. They said he had to be doing 100mph. Hit a van then took off plowing cars off the road as he went.


----------



## GWguy

Danzig said:


> yea, it was at the accident, the male driver was flown out.
> it was a silver Z-71 4X4 Chev pick up



So they caught him.  Good.


----------



## SandieGarry

Boatdriver said:


> My son and his friend were coming out of the Chinese restaurant in Callaway and saw the first hit. They said he had to be doing 100mph. Hit a van then took off plowing cars off the road as he went.


It figures, the innocent people are the real victims here. Such bright live cut short. So senseless.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> So they caught him.  Good.



His actions tonight changed a lot of people's lives forever. I hope if there were drugs or alcohol involved, they string him up.


----------



## DoWhat

Very sad.


----------



## hokie94

*From @stmaryscountymd twitter feed*

NEWS 1A: RT the Accident at Chingville Road and Point Lookout Road. It is confirmed that the suspect involved in the Hit and Run Accident
NEWS 2A: has been caught. He was involved in 2 other accidents reported in to us by the Sheriff's Office at RT 5 and Indian Bridge Rd &
NEWS 3A: and at RT 5 and Piney Point Rd. The 3rd Accident where he stopped at due to injuries was RT 5 and Chingville Rd.
NEWS 4A: This suspect was flown out by MSP HELO Trooper 7 to PG Shock Trauma. He was driving at least 90+ MPH.


----------



## jazz lady

How absolutely horrific and my heart goes out to those innocent lives lost.

FYI, I just tried to come home via Route 5 NB from Great Mills about 15 minutes ago and the road is still closed just past the Food Lion shopping center.  The workers directing traffic said it will probably stay closed for several more hours.


----------



## Danzig

The only photo for now.
This is one car, not two.
http://johndoug.smugmug.com/2011Fir...le-Fatal-on-Rt-5/i-6khFsXw/0/L/610fatal-L.jpg


----------



## daisycreek

frequentflier said:


> His actions tonight changed a lot of people's lives forever. I hope if there were drugs or alcohol involved, they string him up.



medical issue, from what I've heard.. blood sugar went crazy. but not confirmed


----------



## Danzig

daisycreek said:


> medical issue, from what I've heard.. blood sugar went crazy



I heard a few things. blood sugar was one. But from scene of first hit & run to the last was pretty far....


----------



## GWguy

Danzig said:


> The only photo for now.
> This is one car, not two.
> http://johndoug.smugmug.com/2011Fir...le-Fatal-on-Rt-5/i-6khFsXw/0/L/610fatal-L.jpg



wow.


----------



## Danzig

Rt 5 will be opened around 1:40 to 1:50am


----------



## ICit

Danzig said:


> The only photo for now.
> This is one car, not two.
> http://johndoug.smugmug.com/2011Fir...le-Fatal-on-Rt-5/i-6khFsXw/0/L/610fatal-L.jpg




OMG... very sad.


----------



## frequentflier

Danzig said:


> The only photo for now.
> This is one car, not two.
> http://johndoug.smugmug.com/2011Fir...le-Fatal-on-Rt-5/i-6khFsXw/0/L/610fatal-L.jpg



Holy $hit.


----------



## belvak

Danzig said:


> The only photo for now.
> This is one car, not two.
> http://johndoug.smugmug.com/2011Fir...le-Fatal-on-Rt-5/i-6khFsXw/0/L/610fatal-L.jpg





frequentflier said:


> Holy $hit.



 What a terrible tragedy!!


----------



## jenileigh

There are more photos at Southern Maryland Today | Southern Maryland's Leading Provider of Current and Breaking News

No words can describe how horrible this is. My thoughts and prayers to the families.


----------



## hotmomma

I would not be able to be a rescue worker.  I would have a complete meltdown if I arrived on a scene like this.  Thank God we have people who can handle jobs like this.


----------



## StadEMS3

WOW! I go to St. Mary's River State Park all the time, could of been me involved, could of been anyone of us invloved. Very sad...thoughts and prayers to all all families involved.


----------



## StadEMS3

hotmomma said:


> I would not be able to be a rescue worker.  I would have a complete meltdown if I arrived on a scene like this.  Thank God we have people who can handle jobs like this.



I know when I got on scenes like these your adrenalyn is kicked in and you just do the job. Emergencies involving small kids and animals get to me the most after the emergency.


----------



## ICit

StadEMS3 said:


> I know when I got on scenes like these your adrenalyn is kicked in and you just do the job. Emergencies involving small kids and animals get to me the most after the emergency.


----------



## vraiblonde

hokie94 said:


> NEWS 4A: This suspect was flown out by MSP HELO Trooper 7 to PG Shock Trauma.



I hope he dies.


----------



## deino2002

WOW! Thoughts and prayers to all


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> How absolutely horrific and my heart goes out to those innocent lives lost.
> 
> FYI, I just tried to come home via Route 5 NB from Great Mills about 15 minutes ago and the road is still closed just past the Food Lion shopping center.  The workers directing traffic said it will probably stay closed for several more hours.



Glad you are okay.


----------



## kcmjweeks

That is really juvenille and heartless to say in such an open forum when all of the facts are not present.  I feel for all the families involved and couldn't imagine what anyone of them is going through.  Let us all remain unbias until the facts come out; the man in question has a long medical history of Diabetes.  Doesn't change the outcome, but to hear and read assumptions of drugs and alcohol, slanders a person who does not use. 

Thanks.


----------



## BadGirl

I hope the person that caused all of this heartless and needless damage dies, too.

Regardless of any lame excuses that might come out stating that he "has a condition", or "he's such a nice guy", or "he didn't mean to do it", he is still resposible for so much hurt and anguish to so many people.

He needs to pay for this.


----------



## kcmjweeks

If you don't have anything nice to say to someone, then you need to STFU.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

What a tragedy. My thoughts are with all those innocent victims and their families. More young lives cut short. 

This all took place 10 minutes after I left the foodlion parking lot. I was unloading when I heard all the sirens. I'm very thankful for getting home when I did, it could very have easily been me and my family.


----------



## Baja28

211 people viewing tis thread.


----------



## wineo

I don't care what kind of medical issues he had, if they were that bad then he should have never been allowed to drive.  It is so sad what has happened to these to young ladies......


----------



## BadGirl

kcmjweeks said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say to someone, then you need to STFU.


He is your dad/uncle/boyfriend/brother/cousin/someone-you-used-to-do-in-high-school/a-dude-you-met-at-the-bar, isn't he?



Oh, and you forgot the "  "


----------



## vraiblonde

kcmjweeks said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say to someone, then you need to STFU.



Well I won't STFU so get over yourself.  People like you make me really angry.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Well I won't STFU so get over yourself.  People like you make me really angry.



What happens when you get really angry?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> What happens when you get really angry?



I make a bowl of popcorn with butter and lots of salt, then eat it while watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels.


----------



## frequentflier

kcmjweeks said:


> That is really juvenille and heartless to say in such an open forum when all of the facts are not present.  I feel for all the families involved and couldn't imagine what anyone of them is going through.  Let us all remain unbias until the facts come out; the man in question has a long medical history of Diabetes.  Doesn't change the outcome, but to hear and read *assumptions of drugs and alcohol*, slanders a person who does not use.
> 
> Thanks.




In my opinion, "His actions tonight changed a lot of people's lives forever. I hope* if *there were drugs or alcohol involved, they string him up."

My quote said "IF" and was not an assumption of use - but hearing about 2 hit and run accidents and a third that finally stopped him that included a high rate of speed...and fatalities....it would make one wonder....


----------



## kcmjweeks

He is someone that I went to high school with and have a lot of respect for.  If you do not have anything nice to say then you should shut up.  None of us truly know what exactly happened.  The truth will come out eventually.  But for know, how about we all stop and say prayers for all of the family members of those that were involved in this tragedy and thank god that we are still here and have our family members with us.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> I make a bowl of popcorn with butter and lots of salt, then eat it while watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels.


New Episodes
Tuesday Sept. 6th 10/9C on A&E
Gene Simmons Family Jewels - Episodes, Video & Schedule - aetv.com


----------



## frequentflier

kcmjweeks said:


> He is someone that I went to high school with and have a lot of respect for.  If you do not have anything nice to say then you should shut up.  None of us truly know what exactly happened.  The truth will come out eventually.  But for know, how about we all stop and say prayers for all of the family members of those that were involved in this tragedy and thank god that we are still here and have our family members with us.



I left the Callaway area and also Indian Bridge road shortly before this happened. I am extremely grateful to be sitting here writing this instead of in a morgue or hospital. Though I don't know anyone involved, it is very close to home, so to speak. My thoughts are with all involved.


----------



## granny45

Story is now on Baynet--with the names.


----------



## Dougstermd

Is the bridge open or not?


----------



## DoWhat

Dougstermd said:


> Is the bridge open or not?



CHARTWeb Live Traffic in Flash Streaming Format Video Page


----------



## Baja28

kcmjweeks said:


> He is someone that I went to high school with and have a lot of respect for.  If you do not have anything nice to say then you should shut up.  *None of us truly know what exactly happened.*  The truth will come out eventually.  But for know, how about we all stop and say prayers for all of the family members of those that were involved in this tragedy and thank god that we are still here and have our family members with us.


We do know that 2 young people are dead at his hands. What else is more important?

Maybe you should move on and let people have their opinions.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

granny45 said:


> Story is now on Baynet--with the names.



On 8/4/11 at 6:50 pm St. Mary's County Sheriff's Deputies responded to the area of Point Lookout Rd. and Chingville Rd. for a motor vehicle collision.  Preliminary investigation revealed a 2007 Chevrolet 2500 driven by Robert Rice Jr., 34, of Great Mills, MD was traveling northbound on Point Lookout Rd.  He struck the rear of a 2011 Toyota Sienna driven by Dyhalma Trudell, 54, of Leonardtown, MD that was also traveling northbound.  The collision sent the Toyota Sienna into the grass off the northbound side of Point Lookout Rd.  The Chevrolet 2500 crossed the center line and struck a 2008 Chevrolet Impala driven by Chernica Boyland, 22, of Lexington Park, MD that was on southbound Point Lookout Rd.  Lisa Proctor, 22 of Leonardtown, MD was a passenger in the Impala.  Boyland and Proctor were pronounced deceased on the scene.  Rice and Trudell were transported to Prince George's Hospital Center with non-life threatening injuries.  Members from the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office Collision Reconstruction Team responded and assumed the investigation.  The cause of the collision remains under investigation. 

Anyone who may have witnessed the collision is asked to contact DFC Timothy Reese at 301-475-4200 ext. 9115


----------



## chuckster

Baja28 said:


> We do know that 2 young people are dead at his hands. What else is more important?
> 
> Maybe you should move on and let people have their opinions.



Lisa worked for me a few months ago. She was a wonderful person, a team player and an asset to my operation. She also just gave birth to a baby about 3 months ago. Sad that she has been taken from her family, friends but especially the new baby who will never know her mother. 

My prayers to her family and to all involved.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

chuckster said:


> Lisa worked for me a few months ago. She was a wonderful person, a team player and an asset to my operation. She also just gave birth to a baby about 3 months ago. Sad that she has been taken from her family, friends but especially the new baby who will never know her mother.
> 
> My prayers to her family and to all involved.



Very sad. Did she have another child as well? Looks like she may have had another child support case from last summer.


----------



## itsbob

frequentflier said:


> In my opinion, "His actions tonight changed a lot of people's lives forever. I hope* if *there were drugs or alcohol involved, they string him up."
> 
> My quote said "IF" and was not an assumption of use - but hearing about 2 hit and run accidents and a third that finally stopped him that included a high rate of speed...and fatalities....it would make one wonder....



If drugs and alcohol weren't involved and he was driving like an idiot, I think they should still string him up.. 

He killed two people, why should drugs and alcohol make a difference?

We should hand him over to the Mythbusters and let them recreate the accident using a rocket sled and a cement wall..


----------



## Sweet 16

Uh, unless I've got the wrong guy, Maryland Judiciary Case Search shows quite an extensive record of CDS possession, weapons, speeding and other moving violations for this "respectable" gentleman.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Sweet 16 said:


> Uh, unless I've got the wrong guy, Maryland Judiciary Case Search shows quite an extensive record of CDS possession, weapons, speeding and other moving violations for this "respectable" gentleman.



I didn't want to go there. Glad someone else did


----------



## ICit

Sweet 16 said:


> Uh, unless I've got the wrong guy, Maryland Judiciary Case Search shows quite an extensive record of CDS possession, weapons, speeding and other moving violations for this "respectable" gentleman.



  me thinks you got the right one.

but here is the thing... IF he was having a medical emergency...  

1. why didnt he pull over... he drove a long ways like this.    (i have driven home with a migraine and wondered if I should pull over)

2. if he was trying to "make it" home... by the system it looks as if his mailing addy is just GM area.. and other addy has Callaway...   WELL he was just passed Callaway  :shrug:

3.  If he thought he could make it to the ER.. . he should have pulled over and called!  

T&P for all.


----------



## chuckster

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Very sad. Did she have another child as well? Looks like she may have had another child support case from last summer.



Yes she had another child.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't want to go there. Glad someone else did


----------



## Sweet 16

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't want to go there. Glad someone else did



That's why I included the "unless I've got the wrong guy" disclaimer.  Besides, it's publicly available information.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> me thinks you got the right one.
> 
> but here is the thing... IF he was having a medical emergency...
> 
> 1. why didnt he pull over... he drove a long ways like this.    (i have driven home with a migraine and wondered if I should pull over)
> 
> 2. if he was trying to "make it" home... by the system it looks as if his mailing addy is just GM area.. and other addy has Callaway...   WELL he was just passed Callaway  :shrug:
> 
> 3.  If he thought he could make it to the ER.. . he should have pulled over and called!
> 
> T&P for all.



If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency, he may not have known what he was doing. However I am in no way defending him! Just my opinion.

Doesn't change the fact that he has a history of speeding, drugs and carrying a gun in his vehicle.  Matter of time before he killed innocent people? possibly......


----------



## Sweet 16

SoMDGirl42 said:


> *If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency, he may not have known what he was doing*. However I am in no way defending him! Just my opinion.
> 
> *Doesn't change the fact that he has a history of speeding, drugs and carrying a gun in his vehicle.*  Matter of time before he killed innocent people? possibly......



Yes and yes.  And IF he had diabetes that bad AND a record like that, he should not have been driving, period.  So very sad.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sweet 16 said:


> Uh, unless I've got the wrong guy, Maryland Judiciary Case Search shows quite an extensive record of CDS possession, weapons, speeding and other moving violations for this "respectable" gentleman.



And now he's killed a couple of people.  So what do you suppose will happen to him once he gets out of the hospital?

I'm betting "nothing".

Thanks, judges and such, for keeping these people on the streets so they can cause carnage.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, and:



kcmjweeks said:


> If you do not have anything nice to say then you should shut up.



No, YOU shut up.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> And now he's killed a couple of people.  So what do you suppose will happen to him once he gets out of the hospital?
> 
> I'm betting "nothing".
> 
> Thanks, judges and such, for keeping these people on the streets so they can cause carnage.



How was the


----------



## PrepH4U

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency, he may not have known what he was doing. However I am in no way defending him! Just my opinion.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that he has a history of speeding, drugs and carrying a gun in his vehicle.  Matter of time before he killed innocent people? possibly......



If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency or being under the influence, how the heck did he manage to stay on the road for over 3 miles? :shrug:  Everyone on that stretch of the road last night should be thanking their lucky stars that they are here today. 
I have to agree with the sentiments of the majority of the posters.  If he was known to have a medical condition why did his family even let him drive or be alone for that matter. :shrug: 
In my opinion it sounds like he was having a very bad reaction to some substance, after hitting the first car where was his "normal" common sense not to stop but, to continue on to hit 4 more cars?  Something is not right here.  If he doesn't die I hope his family keeps this unstable person off the streets. 
This whole incident is just so heart wrenching.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> How was the



I'm not there yet.  Still merely slapping my head in disbelief.  Don't need popcorn and Gene to pull me down from that.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

PrepH4U said:


> If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency or being under the influence, how the heck did he manage to stay on the road for over 3 miles? I don't know :shrug:  Everyone on that stretch of the road last night should be thanking their lucky stars that they are here today. I was, and already said I'm thankful for getting home. Was within minutes of this happening. This whole incident is just so heart wrenching. I agree completely.



Is anyone with me that I feel the most sorry for the two babies that will grow up without their mother because of this?


----------



## wineo

PrepH4U said:


> If in fact he was suffering from a diabetic emergency or being under the influence, how the heck did he manage to stay on the road for over 3 miles? :shrug:  Everyone on that stretch of the road last night should be thanking their lucky stars that they are here today.
> I have to agree with the sentiments of the majority of the posters.  If he was known to have a medical condition why did his family even let him drive or be alone for that matter. :shrug:
> In my opinion it sounds like he was having a very bad reaction to some substance, after hitting the first car where was his "normal" common sense not to stop but, to continue on to hit 4 more cars?  Something is not right here.  If he doesn't die I hope his family keeps this unstable person off the streets.
> This whole incident is just so heart wrenching.



He drives a dump truck and I think he use to or still does a bus........I don't care what the problem was.  I hope to God he never drives again......


----------



## PrepH4U

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is anyone with me that I feel the most sorry for the two babies that will grow up without their mother because of this?


Yes I do and also for the other surviving victims of this horrific tragedy.



wineo said:


> He drives a dump truck and I think he use to or still does a bus........I don't care what the problem was.  I hope to God he never drives again......



Well isn't that reassuring that he drove a dump truck & bus with a medical condition.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

PrepH4U said:


> Yes I do and also for the other surviving victims of this horrific tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well isn't that reassuring that he drove a dump truck & bus with a medical condition.



Guess we should all be thankful that he wasn't driving either of those yesterday or we may well be mourning the loss of dozens of dead and more little babies would be mommy/daddy less this morning.

I see he was employed by St. Mary's County Public School in the early 2000's. Would this be driving a bus with children? Anyone know?

To hold a CDL, I do know he has to have a yearly CDL physical. :shrug:


----------



## ICit

wineo said:


> He drives a dump truck and I think he use to or still does a bus........I don't care what the problem was.  I hope to God he never drives again......



if he does... then he will have a HARD time getting a dot physical!  He is too young to be "grandfathered" in under past laws

If you are diabetic.. yes you can still have a CDL.. but it has to be WELL managed.. and very closely by a DR.  If by chance there are "Issues" like blacking out and unable to control it... they will not grant him the DOT physical!  (trust me.. .they wanted to fail me for a medicine I take for migraines!! )

PLUS!!!!!  lets not forget about drug test!!!  



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is anyone with me that I feel the most sorry for the two babies that will grow up without their mother because of this?




Oh I am on your side as well..... but I know I can feel when my sugar is low..  
  and I know you can as well.. and when its high!


----------



## Sweet 16

PrepH4U said:


> Yes I do and also for the other surviving victims of this horrific tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well isn't that reassuring that he drove a dump truck & bus with a medical condition.



Between that and his criminal/driving history I'm curious how he obtained and managed to keep a CDL and a bus-driving job.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Guess we should all be thankful that he wasn't driving either of those yesterday or we may well be mourning the loss of dozens of dead and more little babies would be mommy/daddy less this morning.
> 
> I see he was employed by St. Mary's County Public School in the early 2000's. Would this be driving a bus with children? Anyone know?
> 
> To hold a CDL, I do know he has to have a yearly CDL physical. :shrug:




I dont do mine every year.... Its every two or three years.

... 

BUTTTT.... if you do have a medical condition.. they may have you do them every year.  I will have to ask my co worker.. he is diabetic... and still has his cdl... and works hard to keep it under control!


----------



## lovinmaryland

ICit said:


> Oh I am on your side as well..... but I know I can feel when my sugar is low..
> and I know you can as well.. and when its high!



Please dont tell me it makes you drive like this man did 


How long does it normally take for them to come to some type of conclusion on how exactly accident occured?


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> Please dont tell me it makes you drive like this man did
> 
> 
> How long does it normally take for them to come to some type of conclusion on how exactly accident occured?




 


Im sure since it was a fatality... they did toxicology... that take a little while to come back.   dont know how long a blood alcohol takes.  

but Im sure they did a "work up" on him... and if in fact he did have a CDL...  oohhhh  they will do their magic also!

in that full work up.. will show the glucose.. and if he was a diabetic.. he may have had some sort of 411 to let them know.   If so... this would have been the first thing they may have done... check the glucose.  :shrug:


this is just soo sad.    I just cant get past the fact he hit someone before.. left .. THEY FOLLOWED.... only to come up to the accident.

Still how did he stay on the rd... and he was at such a high rate of speed...


----------



## lovinmaryland

ICit said:


> this is just soo sad.    I just cant get past the fact he hit someone before.. left .. THEY FOLLOWED.... only to come up to the accident.



Huh what happened?


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> Huh what happened?




go back and look at it... they updated it again.


----------



## huntr1

vraiblonde said:


> I hope he dies.


Slowly and painfully.


----------



## Baja28

lovinmaryland said:


> Huh what happened?


This...


> Additional information was provided to St. Mary's CountySheriff's Deputies that the Chevrolet 2500 operated by Robert Rice was also involved in personal injury hit and run collision just prior to the fatal motor vehicle collision.  Investigation has shown that Rice struck a 2005 Toyota Sienna operated by Sophie Newbury, 40, of Leonardtown, MD in the area of Point Lookout Rd. and Piney Point Rd.  After striking Newbury, Rice continued northbound on Point Lookout Rd. and Newbury followed Rice to get his license plate number for the hit and run.  She then came upon the fatal motor vehicle collision and stopped to offer assistance.  She was transported to St. Mary's Hospital with non-life threatening injuries sustained in the hit and run collision.  UPDATE:Accident With Two Fatalities in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## lovinmaryland

ICit said:


> go back and look at it... they updated it again.



OMG I just read the newest update


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


> This...



Thanks!


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> OMG I just read the newest update



omg... right

could you imagine... following someone .. and then come up to that


----------



## daylily

ICit said:


> omg... right
> 
> could you imagine... following someone .. and then come up to that



That's crazy! My heart breaks for the families/friends of those innocent women, especially for those babies who now have no mommy to love them. I have a 2 year old son, I just can't imagine some heartless pos taking me or my husband from him. This wasn't your average car accident. When you hit someone driving 90+ mph, it was intentional. I'm so disgusted.


----------



## ICit

daylily said:


> That's crazy! My heart breaks for the families/friends of those innocent women, especially for those babies who now have no mommy to love them. I have a 2 year old son, I just can't imagine some heartless pos taking me or my husband from him. This wasn't your average car accident. When you hit someone driving 90+ mph, it was intentional. I'm so disgusted.




it is almost like.. OH Chit... I just hit someone else.. and now i have to get away before they get the cops out to find me.  :shrug:

very sad....


----------



## jazz lady

ICit said:


> it is almost like.. OH Chit... I just hit someone else.. and now i have to get away before they get the cops out to find me.  :shrug:



A very likely scenario and much more believable in my opinion than a 'medical emergency' occurred on the part of the driver.  And from talking with a few folks in the area it's what most believe happened.  We'll have to wait for the investigation to finish and hopefully the truth will come out.



> very sad....



Extremely sad and my heart goes out to the family and friends of the two young ladies killed in such a horrible way.


----------



## nomoney

MSP Reports for St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland Headline News

Look at the DUI arrests; is this the same guy that just got arrested for DUI on the 30th?


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:


> MSP Reports for St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> Look at the DUI arrests; is this the same guy that just got arrested for DUI on the 30th?



different people


----------



## ROXYBOARD15

No, I saw it and thought the same thing- but the ages are different- different middle names/intials too.  :/


----------



## queencity28

*A damn shame...*

Not even a year ago

12/28/10
EXCEEDING MAXIMUM SPEED: 87 MPH IN A POSTED 50 MPH ZONE

I'm not buying the medical emergency act either. 

If you are sick, you don't get on the road *period*!
Instead, it looks like this dude had a problem managing his anger and keeping his azz out of trouble. History is usually a good indicator of the future...unfortunately, he ruined the future of two innocent women.


----------



## GWguy

I gave him the benefit of the doubt until more info was known.  I now discount the medical issue.  He hit one car, then drove _miles_ before hitting more.  If he was impaired that badly, he would have been off the road and into the trees at the speeds he was traveling.


----------



## Boatdriver

My son saw the hit and run...after the guy hit the van, from what my boy said, he was well aware of what he was doing. He said the driver looked at him checked his rearview mirror and sped off towards Chingville... I don't buy the diabetic line. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## dgates80

Will he be charged with manslaughter or homicide?  I think he knew *exactly* what he was doing and was doing so quite intentionally, he was doing a "running from the scene of an accident" thing.  Throw the book at him.  And charge him with the latter, IMHO.


----------



## Danzig

GWguy said:


> ......He hit one car, then drove _miles_ before hitting more...



NOT DEFENDING HIM, just putting the facts out.

distance from first to second accident was 1.2 miles

That is still pretty far.


----------



## itsbob

dgates80 said:


> Will he be charged with manslaughter or homicide?  I think he knew *exactly* what he was doing and was doing so quite intentionally, he was doing a "running from the scene of an accident" thing.  Throw the book at him.  And charge him with the latter, IMHO.



Interesting question. Hit and run, leaving the scene and "evading" all crimes in and of themselves.  Kills someone while committing those crimes.  Murder?


----------



## GWguy

Danzig said:


> NOT DEFENDING HIM, just putting the facts out.
> 
> distance from first to second accident was 1.2 miles
> 
> That is still pretty far.





Yes, it is.


----------



## twinoaks207

Danzig said:


> NOT DEFENDING HIM, just putting the facts out.
> 
> distance from first to second accident was 1.2 miles
> 
> That is still pretty far.


 
So, if approximate speed was 90 mph, how long would it take to travel that distance? A minute and a half or so? Not so very long at all...especially if there is a diabetic emergency thrown in there somewhere.

Just saying....

(I've seen two of them and the persons involved had no clue what they were doing or what was going on...just saying...).


This is just a sad, tragic thing all the the way around, no matter what the circumstances were.  And remember, no one on this board was in that silver truck so none of us has any clue what really happened.  It will all come out in due time as the investigation is completed.  The best thing that we can all do is pray for those involved and their families.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Actually 1.2 miles at 90 MPH would be more like 45 seconds or so.


----------



## twinoaks207

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Actually 1.2 miles at 90 MPH would be more like 45 seconds or so.


 
Thank you. I was never very good at those "if a train is travelling at 45 mph and enters the station at 2:00 PM...." math problems.  Good thing I don't teach math!


----------



## struggler44

Wonder if the first victim had anything to do do with the speeds obtained before the 2nd crash, cops even give up pursuit if it endangers the public..........


----------



## aps45819

Danzig said:


> distance from first to second accident was 1.2 miles.





twinoaks207 said:


> Thank you. I was never very good at those "if a train is travelling at 45 mph and enters the station at 2:00 PM...." math problems.  Good thing I don't teach math!



60 mph = 1 mile per minute, 1.2 miles= 1.2 minutes
90 mph would be 2/3 of that


----------



## twinoaks207

aps45819 said:


> 60 mph = 1 mile per minute, 1.2 miles= 1.2 minutes
> 90 mph would be 2/3 of that


 
Thank you!

48 seconds....


----------



## PrepH4U

Question? So the media reports and the tweets from SMD were wrong when they originally posted that the first hit and run occured at Indian Bridge Rd, then proceeded on to the hit & run @ Callaway intersection and then the final accident @Chingville? I see that all of the news stories posted on other sites no longer mention Indian Bridge rd.


----------



## libby

Like others, my family travels that road often, and I'm sick to death thinking it could have been one of us.  How can we _demand_ that our law enforcement actually control people like this?


----------



## DoWhat

libby said:


> How can we _demand_ that our law enforcement actually control people like this?



How the hell can they do that?


----------



## glhs837

libby said:


> Like others, my family travels that road often, and I'm sick to death thinking it could have been one of us.  How can we _demand_ that our law enforcement actually control people like this?



This isn't a thing enforcement can control. The only thing you, as a driver, can do is to be ready at any time, for anything. Live in a very large bubble, like a good motorcyclist, and be always working scenarios for evasion. Still might not save you, but its the best chance you have against a thing like this. Oh, I forgot, also, try your very best to know exactly what your vehicle can do when pushed to the limits, your and its. That's way, faced with the unexpected, you can make choices based on knowledge of whats possible.


----------



## libby

DoWhat said:


> How the hell can they do that?



IDK, that's what I'm asking.  More jail time?  Some sort of monitor?  It's just wrong on so many levels that any habitual offenders have privileges such as driving, or the freedom to ignore the law that revokes their license.  I'm thinking of cases other than this one, in which a habitual offender kills innocent people.


----------



## mdff21

libby said:


> IDK, that's what I'm asking.  More jail time?  Some sort of monitor?  It's just wrong on so many levels that any habitual offenders have privileges such as driving, or the freedom to ignore the law that revokes their license.  I'm thinking of cases other than this one, in which a habitual offender kills innocent people.



There are many drivers are out there that are suspended revoked or just no license at all.  What abut those that have gotten a DUI/DWI that have the monitor placed on their vehilce that they have to blow into before ir will start.  Saw one of those have another person blow into it for them when they left the bar.  As long as they need to go somewhere they will find a way to drive.


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> How can we _demand_ that our law enforcement actually control people like this?



It's not the cops - it's the lawyers and judges that don't keep these people locked up after their first offense.  Or even after their second, third or fourth.


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> It's not the cops - it's the lawyers and judges that don't keep these people locked up after their first offense.  Or even after their second, third or fourth.



Good point.  How about we string them up, too, when someone they let loose kills an innocent person?


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> Good point.  How about we string them up, too, when someone they let loose kills an innocent person?



Well, you raise an interesting point.  Why not hold lawyers and judges responsible for their decisions?  Judge lets some thug off time and time again, and that thug then goes on to kill someone, why not punish the judge?  Why not charge the lawyer, or even our darling States Attorney, with manslaughter?

This #######'s family is all over the place, whining about how terrible he feels and how mean we are for picking on him.    Personally, I'd throw their asses in prison, too, because they are clearly part of the problem.

All in my opinion, of course.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Well, you raise an interesting point.  Why not hold lawyers and judges responsible for their decisions?  Judge lets some thug off time and time again, and that thug then goes on to kill someone, why not punish the judge?  Why not charge the lawyer, or even our darling States Attorney, with manslaughter?
> 
> This #######'s family is all over the place, whining about how terrible he feels and how mean we are for picking on him.    Personally, I'd throw their asses in prison, too, because they are clearly part of the problem.
> 
> All in my opinion, of course.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> This #######'s family is all over the place, whining about how terrible he feels and how *mean we are* for picking on him.



Link?
I would like to get in on that too.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Well, you raise an interesting point.  Why not hold lawyers and judges responsible for their decisions?  Judge lets some thug off time and time again, and that thug then goes on to kill someone, why not punish the judge?  Why not charge the lawyer, or even our darling States Attorney, with manslaughter?



I'd be on board with this, but I'll bet there's some provision in their charter or whatever that isolates them from just this.  If we could punish the judges for their decisions, we wouldn't have any judges sitting on the bench.


----------



## RPMDAD

vraiblonde said:


> It's not the cops - it's the lawyers and judges that don't keep these people locked up after their first offense.  Or even after their second, third or fourth.





Hallelujah, sistah,    everybody keeps blaming the police depts. over these situations. Police keep locking up the same people, the court system keeps letting them go.

Also agree with your other post Vrai along with BG start holding the judges accountable for repeat offenders. Once ok, twice maybe, third time they should be thrown out


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

DoWhat said:


> Link?
> I would like to get in on that too.


 

" AND NO THE FIRST CAR HE HIT WOULDN'T HAVE STOPPED HIM BECAUSE WHEN HE GOES INTO SHOCK HIS BODY LOCKS UP SO HIS FOOT WENT DOWN ON THE GAS."

Two Die in Route 5 Crash Near Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## vraiblonde

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> " AND NO THE FIRST CAR HE HIT WOULDN'T HAVE STOPPED HIM BECAUSE WHEN HE GOES INTO SHOCK HIS BODY LOCKS UP SO HIS FOOT WENT DOWN ON THE GAS."
> 
> Two Die in Route 5 Crash Near Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News



If his body had locked up, it's unlikely he'd have stayed on the road for a mile and a half.

Grrrr.....


(And yes, I realize Seabreeze is quoting one of the comments, not stating her opinion.)


----------



## glhs837

Funny, I looked at the stretch in Google Maps, to reaffirm my thought that someone who was not actively steering could not navigate that mile of pavement, and no, you need to steer to make it that far.


----------



## struggler44

libby said:


> Good point.  How about we string them up, too, when someone they let loose kills an innocent person?



This does make sense as a bar can be charged if they "over serve" a patron. Why can't judges and lawyers be held accountable for being responsible for putting someone back on the streets and they commit another crime or atrocity? Why can't they be held liable for damages/compensation to the victims?


----------



## thurley42

struggler44 said:


> This does make sense as a bar can be charged if they "over serve" a patron. Why can't judges and lawyers be held accountable for being responsible for putting someone back on the streets and they commit another crime or atrocity? Why can't they be held liable for damages/compensation to the victims?



Because as previously stated, judges are civil servants.  Hold them accountable and there will be a sudden shortage of judges, like all of them.  What would be next?  Holding members of a jury responsible for the people they find guilty/innocent?


----------



## BadGirl

If that jacka** had a known history of diabetes, to the extent that it caused him to go into some kind of shock or whatever event they want to sugar-coat it, than he NEVER should have been driving AT ALL, ANY TIME, NO WAY.

He should have done the right thing and refused to drive ever.  That he knew he had this diabetes predisposition, and that he continued to drive and ignore his past health issues, just makes him an murderer...nothing less.

Every time he got in the car and drove, he was putting the lives of every other driver and passenger on the road in danger.

If his family is covering up for him, then they are a bunch of jacka**es, too.  Who in their right mind would try to make excuses for this kind of horrific - AND PREVENTABLE - accident?


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> If his family is covering up for him, then they are a bunch of jacka**es, too.  Who in their right mind would try to make excuses for this kind of horrific - AND PREVENTABLE - accident?



  Diabetics drive all the time without smashing into other cars and killing people.  In fact, most diabetics take care of their illness and lead normal lives.  So the fambly using this as an excuse is pure bull####.


----------



## PrepH4U

vraiblonde said:


> If his body had locked up, it's unlikely he'd have stayed on the road for a mile and a half.
> 
> Grrrr.....
> 
> 
> (And yes, I realize Seabreeze is quoting one of the comments, not stating her opinion.)



If the first incident/complaint happened at the Indian Bridge rd intersection he would have to had to stay on the road erratically for over 2.89 miles.  :shrug:
If he passed on the yellow double line at the light @ Callaway he would have had to been aware of cars in his way and was able to leave his driving lane then to pass them.
  According to the discussion in the headline news, he was alert enough to flip people off for slowing him down. 
Is that something someone in the diabetic shock does? 

I don't care what his family says, in my opinion it sure sounds like he is trying to use the diabetic coma thing as an excuse vs being negligent.


----------



## lovinmaryland

PrepH4U said:


> I don't care what his family says, in my opinion it sure sounds like he is trying to use the diabetic coma thing as an excuse vs being negligent.



Where is his family saying it was a diabetic coma?


That just doesnt seem logical?  I mean you can go into a diabetic coma and drive completely straight for nearly 2 miles?


----------



## ICit

PrepH4U said:


> If the first incident/complaint happened at the Indian Bridge rd intersection he would have to had to stay on the road erratically for over 2.89 miles.  :shrug:
> If he passed on the yellow double line at the light @ Callaway he would have had to been aware of cars in his way and was able to leave his driving lane then to pass them.
> According to the discussion in the headline news, he was alert enough to flip people off for slowing him down.
> Is that something someone in the diabetic shock does?
> 
> I don't care what his family says, in my opinion it sure sounds like he is trying to use the diabetic coma thing as an excuse vs being negligent.




AND... Im sure they would have done blood work.. and tests at the hospital since there was a death.....   

:shrug:... how was he able to neg. the turn at Little Flower?  And it makes you wonder... if the light in Callaway was red or green...


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> Where is his family saying it was a diabetic coma?
> 
> 
> That just doesnt seem logical?  I mean you can go into a diabetic coma and drive *completely straight for nearly 2 miles*?




but that part of the road is not even straight!  ... If he drove straight he would have left the roadway at the top of the hill at the church.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

It sucks that people will use any tragedy to their benefit. I was approched last night in the Sheetz from a group claiming to be family of Ms. Proctor. Saw me inside with  my money in my hand waiting in line and wanted money from me. Then she wanted a ride. NOT. I couldn't believe the people working there inside were letting her come up to customers in line asking them for money and they did nothing. Paid no attention to what was going on. I'm sure they had to overheard her telling me she needed my money, but they ignored it. I felt threatened, so I gave her money.  Didn't want it to escalate, and obviously the employees were of no assistance to me. Then she followed me to the parking lot. I jumped in my vehicle and locked the doors. She then started going from car to car beating on windows asking for money. I had to call the cops.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It sucks that people will use any tragedy to their benefit. I was approched last night in the Sheetz from a group claiming to be family of Ms. Proctor. Saw me inside with  my money in my hand waiting in line and wanted money from me. Then she wanted a ride. NOT. I couldn't believe the people working there inside were letting her come up to customers in line asking them for money and they did nothing. Paid no attention to what was going on. I'm sure they had to overheard her telling me she needed my money, but they ignored it. I felt threatened, so I gave her money.  Didn't want it to escalate, and obviously the employees were of no assistance to me. Then she followed me to the parking lot. I jumped in my vehicle and locked the doors. She then started going from car to car beating on windows asking for money. I had to call the cops.



im shocked you gave her money.....  I would have just called then.


HEY.. I NEED MONEY ALSO!


----------



## glhs837

Lets take a moment and talk about possible course of action were you to find yourself in a car you cannot slow down, be it stuck gas pedal, act of god, whatever. 

Waiting til your at 90mph to do something, that's a bad idea. Once you cross 30mph or so, its a good time to "pick the best crash your gonna get". Its most likely not gonna get any better the faster you go. Empty building, ditch, parked empty car/s, heck, even open fields where you can put the damn thing into a continual drifting donut. 

Point is, DO SOMETHING. Waiting for divine intervention to save you is NOT a plan, thats a prayer.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> im shocked you gave her money.....  I would have just called then.
> 
> 
> HEY.. I NEED MONEY ALSO!



You don't have me out numbered 5 to 1.  Sorry, get in line.


----------



## kwillia

ICit said:


> im shocked you gave her money.....  I would have just called then.



 No wonder they do it... it obviously works.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

glhs837 said:


> Lets take a moment and talk about possible course of action were you to find yourself in a car you cannot slow down, be it stuck gas pedal, act of god, whatever.
> 
> Waiting til your at 90mph to do something, that's a bad idea. Once you cross 30mph or so, its a good time to "pick the best crash your gonna get". Its most likely not gonna get any better the faster you go. Empty building, ditch, parked empty car/s, heck, even open fields where you can put the damn thing into a continual drifting donut.
> 
> Point is, DO SOMETHING. Waiting for divine intervention to save you is NOT a plan, thats a prayer.



how about turning the engine off first and throwing it in park?


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I felt threatened, so I gave her money.



You give the monster tree-fiddy he gonna assume you got more.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You don't have me out numbered 5 to 1.  Sorry, get in line.




I dont care... i would have placed my crap down.. and left while on the phone with the FUZZ!

Eff that!  Im sorry but I work way to hard to be bullied out of money....     But you are a giving person.. IM NOT!


----------



## glhs837

If possible, good choices, as is hammering the brake pedal. I was addressing a runaway you cannot slow down by other means.


----------



## PrepH4U

lovinmaryland said:


> Where is his family saying it was a diabetic coma?
> 
> 
> That just doesnt seem logical?  I mean you can go into a diabetic coma and drive completely straight for nearly 2 miles?



Two Die in Route 5 Crash Near Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> You give the monster tree-fiddy he gonna assume you got more.


I gave them their own bail money


----------



## SoMDGirl42

glhs837 said:


> I was addressing a runaway you cannot slow down by other means.



I've never known a car to speed up when you turn it off, but I understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## glhs837

Some vehicles, the key is locked in RUN when the trans is out of Park, and in some electronically controlled transmissions, selecting P when in motion isn't allowed. combine those, and your outta luck.


----------



## lovinmaryland

PrepH4U said:


> Two Die in Route 5 Crash Near Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News



I dont see any comments just the story itself.


----------



## kwillia

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont see any comments just the story itself.



The comments are posted UNDER the story.


----------



## ROXYBOARD15

So apparently the State of Maryland is trying to monitor drivers with health concerns. I renewed my license recently and you have to provide the MVA health monitoring department if you have an illness or disease that is on their list. I have MS and it was one of diseases on the list. I guess you could always just not admit you have the disease or health issue- but I feel like it would/should hurt you later if you have an accident and it was related to the health issue. In this case I feel like it SHOULD be held against him- people every day drive with diabetes or other health issues, as long as they MONITOR and take care of it; it shouldn't be a problem. 
This is from the MVA-
Medical Status
For the safety of all drivers, the MVA must consider your medical status as part of your license request. Medical conditions, which could affect your driving, must be reported to the MVA. Please submit with your application, a certificate from your doctor indicating the onset of the disability, diagnosis, and medications, if any. All medical data is kept confidential and will only be used by the MVA to determine your qualifications to drive.

I think the MVA/state needs to crack down on this: I agree with others- there are some medical emergencies that can be prevented- this accident (if what their saying is true) could have been prevented- it's not other people's fault that someone drove when they shouldn't- to me diabetic shock is like drunk driving- you can control it- therefore should be held completely responsible. 
Ok- done my ranting for the day.


----------



## jetmonkey

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> " AND NO THE FIRST CAR HE HIT WOULDN'T HAVE STOPPED HIM BECAUSE WHEN HE GOES INTO SHOCK HIS BODY LOCKS UP SO HIS FOOT WENT DOWN ON THE GAS."
> 
> Two Die in Route 5 Crash Near Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News



Bull####, I've seen my cat go into 'diabetic shock' many times and no one ever died.


----------



## GWguy

jetmonkey said:


> Bull####, I've seen my cat go into 'diabetic shock' many times and no one ever died.



ummm...  Ok, I'm gonna say that would probably be a true statement....

I'm guessing it wouldn't go into shock if you didn't feed it all those Twinkies and HoHos.


----------



## twinoaks207

jetmonkey said:


> Bull####, I've seen my cat go into 'diabetic shock' many times and no one ever died.


 
I knew someone who went into diabetic shock while driving and ended up flipping his car.  Luckily, neither he nor anyone else was injured.  And, for those of you who will pile on, he was a wonderful father/husband/foster parent, active in church and community and 99.99999999~% of the time had his blood sugar under control.

Just saying...

If you haven't walked a mile in those shoes and weren't in the car at the time, you know nothing.

I have no opinion until more facts are revealed by an investigation.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kwillia said:


> The comments are posted UNDER the story.



I scrolled all the way to the bottom and there is nothing there.  It said comments are posted under the advertisment but there was nothing there.  I even tried clicking the comments button.


----------



## desertrat

kcmjweeks said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say to someone, then you need to STFU.



Not very nice. Take your own advice. And GFY while you are at it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

twinoaks207 said:


> I knew someone who went into diabetic shock while driving and ended up flipping his car.  Luckily, neither he nor anyone else was injured.  And, for those of you who will pile on, he was a wonderful father/husband/foster parent, active in church and community and 99.99999999~% of the time had his blood sugar under control.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> If you haven't walked a mile in those shoes and weren't in the car at the time, you know nothing.
> 
> I have no opinion until more facts are revealed by an investigation.



He was lucky.

I can tell you i am diabetic. I can tell you I know when my blood sugar is beginning to drop. I get sick to my stomache, I begin to sweat, I get shaky, my heart starts racing.............. It's happened many times. It's not a matter of seconds until you fall out. It's several minutes. Enough time to pull over and get help. It's not a good feeling at all. I've walked that mile in those shoes, but I wasn't in the car.

I'll also save my opinion on this matter until the final investigation is complete.


----------



## thurley42

vraiblonde said:


> You give the monster tree-fiddy he gonna assume you got more.


----------



## vraiblonde

twinoaks207 said:


> I have no opinion until more facts are revealed by an investigation.



Not me.  All I needed to see was this guy's previous activities in the MD Judiciary case search.  Clearly a bad egg, so it's hard to imagine he's just an innocent victim of his illness this time.  Not to mention the eyewitness accounts of him screaming, cussing and flipping people off right before he killed those two girls.

That pretty much solidifies it for me.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Not me.  All I needed to see was this guy's previous activities in the MD Judiciary case search.  Clearly a bad egg, so it's hard to imagine he's just an innocent victim of his illness this time.  Not to mention the eyewitness accounts of him screaming, cussing and flipping people off right before he killed those two girls.
> 
> That pretty much solidifies it for me.


----------



## struggler44

thurley42 said:


> *Because as previously stated,* judges are civil servants.  Hold them accountable and there will be a sudden shortage of judges, like all of them.  What would be next?  Holding members of a jury responsible for the people they find guilty/innocent?



Guess I should have read 4 pages of posts first.....


----------



## thurley42

kwillia said:


>



+1...if the person, "A-Girl" is in deed who she says she is, he was swerving in and out of traffic, cussing and flipping people off....not to mention stopped at the light....The girl says she called 911 because she was scared...

It will most certainly be interesting how this all plays out.


----------



## thurley42

struggler44 said:


> Guess I should have read 4 pages of posts first.....



Sorry!  I wasn't being a SmartA$$!


----------



## struggler44

thurley42 said:


> Sorry!  I wasn't being a SmartA$$!



LOL, wasn't insinuating that at all.....I was lazy and didn't feel like reading all of it and it bit me, no biggie


----------



## daylily

vraiblonde said:


> Not me.  All I needed to see was this guy's previous activities in the MD Judiciary case search.  Clearly a bad egg, so it's hard to imagine he's just an innocent victim of his illness this time.  Not to mention the eyewitness accounts of him screaming, cussing and flipping people off right before he killed those two girls.
> 
> That pretty much solidifies it for me.



Wait so are you saying that in your opinion, it wasn't his medical condition that caused him to yell and flip people off in addition to murdering 2 young women?  You're just so harsh.


----------



## vraiblonde

daylily said:


> You're just so harsh.



In your opinion


----------



## sm8

I feel if he does make it he should be responsible to pay child support to her 3 children until they turn 18 and if the other lady he killed had any children he should have to pay them child support also.


----------



## ICit

sm8 said:


> I feel if he does make it he should be responsible to pay child support to her 3 children until they turn 18 and if the other lady he killed had any children he should have to pay them child support also.



could you please be our next judge?


----------



## BadGirl

You know what else I'd do if I were _In Power_:

I'd make all of these sorry SOB's that cause accidents to go and personally apologize to the victims and to witness the hurt and harm that they cause.  Every day, they'd have to go to every re-hab appointment and watch the victims go through their agonizing therapy and recovery.

And to those victims that die, I'd make the SOB's be present for every second of the autopsies. 

People think "oh, well, I caused an accident and someone died/was maimed, etc."......

What these thoughtless people who cause these accidents tend to forget is that these victims had rich, fulfilling, and all-encompassing lives.  They were loved by their family and friends, active in their community, loved by their church and work associates, and so forth.  The accident doesn't just harm the victim, it hurts everyone in that victim's far-reaching circle.

Their injuries and death have VERY far-reaching implications.  The accident didn't just ruin their day, it ruined their LIFE.

And, yet, the SOB's who caused all of this are virtually unharmed.  That is so unfair.


----------



## ICit

BadGirl said:


> You know what else I'd do if I were _In Power_:
> 
> I'd make all of these sorry SOB's that cause accidents to go and personally apologize to the victims and to witness the hurt and harm that they cause.  Every day, they'd have to go to every re-hab appointment and watch the victims go through their agonizing therapy and recovery.
> 
> And to those victims that die, I'd make the SOB's be present for every second of the autopsies.
> 
> People think "oh, well, I caused an accident and someone died/was maimed, etc."......
> 
> What these thoughtless people who cause these accidents tend to forget is that these victims had rich, fulfilling, and all-encompassing lives.  They were loved by their family and friends, active in their community, loved by their church and work associates, and so forth.  The accident doesn't just harm the victim, it hurts everyone in that victim's far-reaching circle.
> 
> Their injuries and death have VERY far-reaching implications.  The accident didn't just ruin their day, it ruined their LIFE.
> 
> And, yet, the SOB's who caused all of this are virtually unharmed.  That is so unfair.




so how would he feel if the car he hit had his kids in it?   and they were killed?


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> I'd make all of these sorry SOB's that cause accidents to go and personally apologize to the victims and to witness the hurt and harm that they cause.  Every day, they'd have to go to every re-hab appointment and watch the victims go through their agonizing therapy and recovery.



They wouldn't care.  They'd just sit there bored and yawning, daydreaming until it was over and they could go toss back a few beers.

If I had The Power, I'd strap 'em to the chair and be done with it.  Buh-byee!  No hard feelings, ya hear?


----------



## BadGirl

ICit said:


> so how would he feel if the car he hit had his kids in it?   and they were killed?


Why should his relationship to the victims change anything?

If he/she caused the accident that caused someone's death/severe injury, he should be responsible for going to the autopsy or going to their re-hab.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> They wouldn't care.  They'd just sit there bored and yawning, daydreaming until it was over and they could go toss back a few beers.
> 
> If I had The Power, I'd strap 'em to the chair and be done with it.  Buh-byee!  No hard feelings, ya hear?


Truth be told, I'd go with the instant death method myself.  The person who caused the death of another person should die, particularly when they were deliberately and wontonly reckless about it.

Lawyers and judges are such cowards to not impose justice on these SOB's.

In my opinion.


----------



## ICit

BadGirl said:


> Why should his relationship to the victims change anything?
> 
> If he/she caused the accident that caused someone's death/severe injury, he should be responsible for going to the autopsy or going to their re-hab.



OH yeah...  I agree  

just making a statement aside from yours.. seeing that it looks like he is a father


how would the "family" feel if his actions caused the loss of life to his child?



.....


----------



## Booboo3604

BadGirl said:


> If he/she caused the accident that caused someone's death/severe injury, he should be responsible for going to the autopsy or going to their re-hab.



This comment and situation made me think of a man's story that I came across while looking for the caring bridge page of someone I know involved in an accident recently.  I don't know this person but his story is heart breaking, particularly the driver at fault's actions since the accident.  It's long but the link on the page "Dear Teenage Driver" is a pretty good summary of everything they have had to endure....

The Clausing Family - ClausingFamily.com

How people can have no recognition or not care of the impact their mistakes have on other's lives amazes me... and their story is also a great example of how botched up the legal system really is


----------



## libby

Booboo3604 said:


> This comment and situation made me think of a man's story that I came across while looking for the caring bridge page of someone I know involved in an accident recently.  I don't know this person but his story is heart breaking, particularly the driver at fault's actions since the accident.  It's long but the link on the page "Dear Teenage Driver" is a pretty good summary of everything they have had to endure....
> 
> The Clausing Family - ClausingFamily.com
> 
> How people can have no recognition or not care of the impact their mistakes have on other's lives amazes me... and their story is also a great example of how botched up the legal system really is



Wow!  That is just awful!  It really is unforgivable that so many accidents such as these are caused by driver's who have mulitiple traffic violations.  If they revoke the license and are caught driving anyway, it seems to me they ought to be jailed, or otherwise confined (how about house arrest?) to prevent them from hurting so many others.


----------



## itsbob

libby said:


> Wow!  That is just awful!  It really is unforgivable that so many accidents such as these are caused by driver's who have mulitiple traffic violations.  If they revoke the license and are caught driving anyway, it seems to me they ought to be jailed, or otherwise confined (how about house arrest?) to prevent them from hurting so many others.



The story that is posted is sad for the Clausing family, but I don't see what the other driver did was illegal or dangerous.

It happens all the time, people just don't see motorcycles.  I'll give the SUV driver the benefit of the doubt and say she didn't act maliciously, nor intentionaly tried to make him crash.

You can't say the rider was at fault, but there are a lot of things riders can do to help prevent someone from NOT seeing them.


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:


> The story that is posted is sad for the Clausing family, but I don't see what the other driver did was illegal or dangerous.
> 
> It happens all the time, people just don't see motorcycles.  I'll give the SUV driver the benefit of the doubt and say she didn't act maliciously, nor intentionaly tried to make him crash.
> 
> You can't say the rider was at fault, but there are a lot of things riders can do to help prevent someone from NOT seeing them.


Did you read the same letter that I did?  Because I see all kinds of fault in the driver that caused Ryan's accident, as I see all kinds of fault in the Callaway accident's driver.

The bastages that cause these accidents need to be held accountable for the devistation they inflict on innocent people.


----------



## BadGirl

Booboo3604 said:


> This comment and situation made me think of a man's story that I came across while looking for the caring bridge page of someone I know involved in an accident recently.  I don't know this person but his story is heart breaking, particularly the driver at fault's actions since the accident.  It's long but the link on the page "Dear Teenage Driver" is a pretty good summary of everything they have had to endure....
> 
> The Clausing Family - ClausingFamily.com
> 
> How people can have no recognition or not care of the impact their mistakes have on other's lives amazes me... and their story is also a great example of how botched up the legal system really is


Thank you for sharing this link.  The story told is very compelling, especially because I know of someone right now who is in for an agonizing recovery from a very horrific accident.

Again, thank you.


----------



## glhs837

I'm seeing both sides on this one. We should hold drivers accountable for not being aware of their surroundings so much that they cause a wreck. Piloting 4,000lbs or metal around should require a certain amount of SA. 

And saying "we know drivers don't see bikers", to me, is akin to saying "politicians lie to get reelected", then reelecting them. Acceptance of a bad thing enables that bad thing. Punishing those who demonstrate that are not aware of their surroundings is one way to not accept that excuse.  And failing to yield to a vehicle on the right of way is illegal, she turned in front of him, Bob. 

The biker, on the other hand, while in the right, is in a chair for life, and that's a crappy way to be right. Was he anticipating courses of action in case that SUV did cut in front of him, making plans in case it happened? We will never know. but if he wasn't, he should have been. Still might not have saved him, but might have.


----------



## glhs837

BadGirl said:


> Did you read the same letter that I did?  Because I see all kinds of fault in the driver that caused Ryan's accident, as I see all kinds of fault in the Callaway accident's driver.
> 
> The bastages that cause these accidents need to be held accountable for the devistation they inflict on innocent people.



Hmmm, she did one thing, maybe two wrong, but it's not in same class as the Callaway guy, who, after causing one wreck, proceeded to drive in a dangerous manner and killed two folks. 

The teen girl, she didn't see the biker, and failed to yield to him. Neither were things she intended to do, I believe. she is culpable, dont get me wrong, but not in the same class. One is the person who looks you in the eye while jamming a knife between your ribs, the other in the person who turns around with a knife just as you walk around the corner.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:


> Did you read the same letter that I did?  Because I see all kinds of fault in the driver that caused Ryan's accident, as I see all kinds of fault in the Callaway accident's driver.
> 
> The bastages that cause these accidents need to be held accountable for the devistation they inflict on innocent people.



I read a lot about his injuries, his family, and his rehabilitation.. all VERY sad..

But the details of the accident, there was no malice on her part.  Without malice or intent the only thing she is guilty of is "Failure to Yield". 

Looking at the accident scene photos it's hard to believe she didn't see him, but it happens all the time. 

People don't look for, and don't see motorcycles, that's a simple fact.  Riders need to know this and act accordingly.


----------



## JLS

vraiblonde said:


> I hope he dies.



What kind of vile person would say such a thing?


----------



## Booboo3604

itsbob said:


> I read a lot about his injuries, his family, and his rehabilitation.. all VERY sad..
> 
> But the details of the accident, there was no malice on her part.  Without malice or intent the only thing she is guilty of is "Failure to Yield".
> 
> Looking at the accident scene photos it's hard to believe she didn't see him, but it happens all the time.
> 
> People don't look for, and don't see motorcycles, that's a simple fact.  Riders need to know this and act accordingly.



How do you feel about her failing the drug test but it being dismissed on a technicality?  Where had it stuck, she would be facing serious felonies...  

I just like to understand where people of differing opinions get to their stance


----------



## BadGirl

JLS said:


> What kind of vile person would say such a thing?


People who like to see justice served.


----------



## glhs837

Booboo3604 said:


> How do you feel about her failing the drug test but it being dismissed on a technicality?  Where had it stuck, she would be facing serious felonies...
> 
> I just like to understand where people of differing opinions get to their stance





If I read it right, she popped positive for pot. Unlike alcohol, pot stays in your system for quite some time, long beyond any affect it has on the person. If you smoked some days or weeks ago, you can still test positive, but unless you are a chronic user, its not affecting your perceptions any. That would most likely why it was dismissed.


----------



## Booboo3604

glhs837 said:


> If I read it right, she popped positive for pot. Unlike alcohol, pot stays in your system for quite some time, long beyond any affect it has on the person. If you smoked some days or weeks ago, you can still test positive, but unless you are a chronic user, its not affecting your perceptions any. That would most likely why it was dismissed.



They had the results of what she tested positive for when they charged her...


----------



## JLS

Wrong one...



Sweet 16 said:


> Uh, unless I've got the wrong guy, Maryland Judiciary Case Search shows quite an extensive record of CDS possession, weapons, speeding and other moving violations for this "respectable" gentleman.


----------



## JLS

No, hes not 44



nomoney said:


> MSP Reports for St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> Look at the DUI arrests; is this the same guy that just got arrested for DUI on the 30th?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:


> I read a lot about his injuries, his family, and his rehabilitation.. all VERY sad..
> 
> But the details of the accident, there was no malice on her part.  Without malice or intent the only thing she is guilty of is "Failure to Yield".
> 
> Looking at the accident scene photos it's hard to believe she didn't see him, but it happens all the time.
> 
> People don't look for, and don't see motorcycles, that's a simple fact.  Riders need to know this and act accordingly.



Blood test after the accident revealed marijuana in the girl's system.


----------



## itsbob

glhs837 said:


> And saying "we know drivers don't see bikers", to me, is akin to saying "politicians lie to get reelected", then reelecting them. Acceptance of a bad thing enables that bad thing. Punishing those who demonstrate that are not aware of their surroundings is one way to not accept that excuse.  And failing to yield to a vehicle on the right of way is illegal, she turned in front of him, Bob.
> .




I agree, really I do.. 

But we aren't going to change human nature, and we can't REALLY control what people see and don't see.  We can make it REALLY hard for them not to see us.. but in the end there is no gurantee that they will.

Bad situation all the way around.

In addition, the letters, posts mention the expensive helmet he was wearing, and true it's a good helmet and probably saved his life, but they don't talk about any other gear he was wearing.  Was he wearing his Hanes 100% cotton riding T??  His abrasion resistant, armored Shorts?

Granted it's each individuals choice what to wear and not to wear (rightfully so) but you have to be willing to accept the outcome of your choices.  We choose to ride a bike, we also chose what risk reduction strategies we take..


----------



## glhs837

Booboo3604 said:


> They had the results of what she tested positive for when they charged her...



Okay, not sure what you mean. My point was that a blood test the day of the accident that shows marijuana does not mean she was under the influence of it at the time of the crash. I am pretty sure it doesn't show with any accuracy how long ago you used it, or how much you used. Its not like a BAC, where you can say .10 means that X amount of alcohol was in the persons system, it doesnt work that way.  

So unless they found some on the scene that showed it had been just smoked, proving it was a factor would be a very hard thing to prove.


----------



## JLS

I'm all for justice being served but don't believe in someone being just a nasty btch..  we are all sitting on our pedastals talking about people with diabetes or a predisposition shouldn't be driving .. I hate to tell ya - people with diabetes and other health issues drive everyday..  people with heart issues - people with diabetes - people with other syncope's that they may be fine one minute and pass out the next..  it could be you - it could've been me - anyone could pass out from just plain old being dehydrated..  IF that is what happened - it could've been any one of the people who look at this website everyday..  Whatever the outcome of whatever happened to the driver - will come out and it will be taken care of...



BadGirl said:


> People who like to see justice served.


----------



## itsbob

JLS said:


> What kind of vile person would say such a thing?



A Vile Blonde one!!


----------



## itsbob

JLS said:


> I'm all for justice being served but don't believe in someone being just a nasty btch..  we are all sitting on our pedastals talking about people with diabetes or a predisposition shouldn't be driving .. I hate to tell ya - people with diabetes and other health issues drive everyday..  people with heart issues - people with diabetes - people with other syncope's that they may be fine one minute and pass out the next..  it could be you - it could've been me - anyone could pass out from just plain old being dehydrated..  IF that is what happened - it could've been any one of the people who look at this website everyday..  Whatever the outcome of whatever happened to the driver - will come out and it will be taken care of...



So you believe he was passed out or comatose from diabetic shock, rear ended somebody, stopped... then decided to leave the scene at a high rate of speed all while unconscious??

Sorry, not buying it... What he did was intentional.


----------



## itsbob

JLS said:


> Whatever the outcome of whatever happened to the driver - will come out and it will be taken care of...



Doubtful.. 

I believe that in the past he's blamed, and the family has excused his actions, because of his condition.. and they will try (are TRYING) to do the same thing here.

More than likely he won't even lose his license over this, and very doubtful he will spend any time in prison or on probation, all because of his disable..


----------



## glhs837

Just drove that stretch yesterday, while thinking about this. To make it from the one place to the other, you have to actively be involved with your driving, there are turns in there. Nobody who is seized up or unconscious could make it that far, you would be off the road very fast.


----------



## DoWhat

itsbob said:


> Doubtful..
> 
> I believe that in the past he's blamed, and the family has excused his actions, because of his condition.. and they will try (are TRYING) to do the same thing here.
> 
> More than likely he won't even lose his license over this, and very doubtful he will spend any time in prison or on probation, all because of his disable..



Racial riots.


----------



## Booboo3604

glhs837 said:


> Okay, not sure what you mean. My point was that a blood test the day of the accident that shows marijuana does not mean she was under the influence of it at the time of the crash. I am pretty sure it doesn't show with any accuracy how long ago you used it, or how much you used. Its not like a BAC, where you can say .10 means that X amount of alcohol was in the persons system, it doesnt work that way.
> 
> So unless they found some on the scene that showed it had been just smoked, proving it was a factor would be a very hard thing to prove.



What I'm saying is regardless if she wasn't smoking a joint in the vehicle on the way home, it was in her system.  The DA knew she had only tested positive for marijuana when they charged her criminally that resulted in her initially being arrested.  And from my understanding, Indiana is a zero tolerence state.  Had the results stuck, that girl would hopefully be sitting in a jail cell and might actually be realizing what she did to this family....


----------



## itsbob

Booboo3604 said:


> What I'm saying is regardless if she wasn't smoking a joint in the vehicle on the way home, it was in her system.  The DA knew she had only tested positive for marijuana when they charged her criminally that resulted in her initially being arrested.  And from my understanding, Indiana is a zero tolerence state.  Had the results stuck, that girl would hopefully be sitting in a jail cell and might actually be realizing what she did to this family....



So if you had a drink six weeks ago, and the cops tested and said "She has alcohol in her system" at a traffic accident you should be tried, found guilty and sent to prison??


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

lovinmaryland said:


> Where is his family saying it was a diabetic coma?
> 
> 
> That just doesnt seem logical?  I mean you can go into a *diabetic coma *and drive completely straight for nearly 2 miles?



Sounds like there is some confusion between "diabetic coma" and "insulin shock". With insulin shock, one _might_ be able to control a motor vehicle.
But, if in a "diabetic coma"; the word "coma" in and of iteself implies unconsciousness; so in THAT state, of course, _no one_ would be able _to walk_; _much less_, *drive*.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

itsbob said:


> So if you had a drink six weeks ago, and the cops tested and said "She has alcohol in her system" at a traffic accident you should be tried, found guilty and sent to prison??



That's not possible.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Booboo3604 said:


> What I'm saying is regardless if she wasn't smoking a joint in the vehicle on the way home, it was in her system.  The DA knew she had only tested positive for marijuana when they charged her criminally that resulted in her initially being arrested.  And from my understanding, Indiana is a zero tolerence state.  Had the results stuck, that girl would hopefully be sitting in a jail cell and might actually be realizing what she did to this family....



That is "operating a motor vehicle under the influence of CDS"; and is punishable by fines AND jail time. Right?


----------



## itsbob

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> That's not possible.



But is is possible with marijuana.. 

You may test positive for the presence of pot, but there's no way to tell if you were under the influence..  Or whether you smoked it 5 minutes ago, or six weeks ago. 

So I'm guessing your answer would be no...


----------



## vraiblonde

JLS said:


> What kind of vile person would say such a thing?




I think your sympathy for this killer is disgusting.  Maybe you wouldn't be so smart if he'd taken out one of your kids.  It's people like you who keep these #######s on the streets, with your pity and excuse making for those who kill others through blatant negligence.  So as far as I'm concerned, there's blood on your hands, too.

You think I'm vile?  Well, maybe I can earn your respect by killing two innocent young women.  Cause you sure do seem to love you some killers.


----------



## kom526




----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


>



and


----------



## Booboo3604

itsbob said:


> But is is possible with marijuana..
> 
> You may test positive for the presence of pot, but there's no way to tell if you were under the influence..  Or whether you smoked it 5 minutes ago, or six weeks ago.
> 
> So I'm guessing your answer would be no...



Pot is illegal regardless of how old you are or at what age you smoke it.  Comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.

The chart is on this page (Marijuana Drug Test Detection Times | California NORML) depicts for a one time user in order for THC to be detectable in blood, usage is roughly between the last 12-24 hours.  For a regular stoner, it can be traced in the blood for roughly 2-7 days from last use.  Keep in mind this girl received a blood test, not a urine test. So she either smoked in the last 24 hours which could be argued that she is still under the influence to some degree OR she is a stoner who smokes weed on a regular basis and regularly putting the lives of innocent people at risk.  So yes, I think she should be punished for her actions...  Obviously she has no respect for the law (Two 19 over speeding tickets prior to the accident and one 29 over after) or for those around her.  I know I wouldn't want to be on the road with her


----------



## glhs837

Sorry, but within 24 hours isnt an indication of impairment. Dont mistake us, if she was indeed under the influence of marijuana when the accident happened, then all legal penalties associated with the should apply. We are not against this girl being punished for what she did wrong, but we also dont agree with going witch hunt on here because you feel bad for the family. 

I don't recall seeing any details about the test information, or why the judge dismissed it. Could be it showed results that indicated that impairment wasnt a factor.



> THC can remain at low but detectable levels of 1- 2 ng/ml for 8 hours or more without any measurable signs of impairment



The effects don't last all that long. Now, maybe she had just finished smoking some, but we don't have any data to support that.


----------



## wineo

has anyone read The Enterprise today???  I can not believe that he was released the same night as the accident.  If he had such a bad medical condition, wouldn't they(the hosptial) have at least kept him overnight..

He has not been charged with anything as of this am...WTF 

Oh, by the way, I know where he lives if anyone wants the address

This is just my opinion


----------



## JLS

In the same turn..  again... if that was any of the readers who reads this website, were dehydrated and passed out at the wheel - we could all be the nicest person one day - a nurse or doctor or hospice worker or a plain old cashier - then that evening we drive - we pass out - get in an accident and someone is seriously hurt or killed - the next day we'd be the most hated person with everyone saying "they knew we were trash from the start"  or "we had problems and the parents did nothing" and we don't know the first thing about that person or that persons life or that persons family and what they do or don't do..  its easy for everyone to sit back and say "the family excuses someone from doing something wrong" because obviously hes trash..  no one knows that..



itsbob said:


> Doubtful..
> 
> I believe that in the past he's blamed, and the family has excused his actions, because of his condition.. and they will try (are TRYING) to do the same thing here.
> 
> More than likely he won't even lose his license over this, and very doubtful he will spend any time in prison or on probation, all because of his disable..


----------



## terbear1225

clearly you are choosing to ignore the part where this person quite obviously did not "pass out" he was awake enough to control the vehicle on a road that would require an alert driver, managed to stop the vehicle at one point (proving it wasn't a mechanical problem causing him to go that fast)  and was yelling/ gesturing at other drivers.

this is not a case of someone passing out, if it was, I personally would not blame the driver(unless of course it was a known medical condition that was not being properly taken care of).


----------



## JLS

To the vile disgusting witch:   Now - if that was your son or daughter, who had a medical condition (IF that is what happened) and actually passed out while driving and killed someone, would you be on your high horse saying he/shes a killer?  I think not.  That boy was not my son or a blood relative so don't even assume thats why I'm saying it either.  However, I lost someone very close to me who I could NOT have loved anymore than if he was my own son so do not sit there and pretend that you know me in any kind of form.  because you don't.   I am not the only person on this website that votes nor the only voter who has crappy politicians that are put in the offices they hold.  and am NOT the person who makes the decisions as to who goes to jail and who does not, nor how much time the criminals get.  And assuming u are not a Judge in the courts since u are nothing but a hide behind web person, you are not making the decisions either.  I have no blood on my hands as I do not choose to make up peoples minds for them, nor do I judge people when I do not know the whole entire sequence of events as I was not a participant - but neither were you.  So how do u think u KNOW exactly what happened?  yes, 2 young women were killed, did they deserve it?  No.  But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones either.  And again, you don't know me to say who I love or who I don't.  You don't know anything about me or my life and I pray to God  someone like you never will.  



vraiblonde said:


> I think your sympathy for this killer is disgusting.  Maybe you wouldn't be so smart if he'd taken out one of your kids.  It's people like you who keep these #######s on the streets, with your pity and excuse making for those who kill others through blatant negligence.  So as far as I'm concerned, there's blood on your hands, too.
> 
> You think I'm vile?  Well, maybe I can earn your respect by killing two innocent young women.  Cause you sure do seem to love you some killers.


----------



## glhs837

People do have medical emergencies, and pass out behind the wheel. But, and heres the key, people with medical emergencies either do one impact and done, or jam the throttle and straight line into whatever is ahead of them. Are we saying his foot, out of all his other limbs, locked up, but he could still turn the wheel?


That's what has folks fired up. I dont know of a case where a medical emergency has an initial impact, then navigates for a full mile before crashing again. Its Occams Razor, the simplest explanation that fits all the facts is most likely the correct one.


----------



## PrepH4U

JLS said:


> To the vile disgusting witch:   Now - if that was your son or daughter, who had a medical condition (IF that is what happened) and actually passed out while driving and killed someone, would you be on your high horse saying he/shes a killer?  I think not.  That boy was not my son or a blood relative so don't even assume thats why I'm saying it either.  However, I lost someone very close to me who I could NOT have loved anymore than if he was my own son so do not sit there and pretend that you know me in any kind of form.  because you don't.   I am not the only person on this website that votes nor the only voter who has crappy politicians that are put in the offices they hold.  and am NOT the person who makes the decisions as to who goes to jail and who does not, nor how much time the criminals get.  And assuming u are not a Judge in the courts since u are nothing but a hide behind web person, you are not making the decisions either.  I have no blood on my hands as I do not choose to make up peoples minds for them, nor do I judge people when I do not know the whole entire sequence of events as I was not a participant - but neither were you.  *So how do u think u KNOW exactly what happened?  yes, 2 young women were killed, did they deserve it?  No.*  But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones either.  And again, you don't know me to say who I love or who I don't.  You don't know anything about me or my life and I pray to God  someone like you never will.



Wow paragraphs defending the "sick" driver and one sentence saying how deeply sympathetic you are for the loss of lives. :sarcastic: But, that's ok we know that the "sick" driver will help provide for the children that one left behind.  hmmmm 
I am amazed if he was so "sick" that we was able to stop at a redlight & flip a greeting to those that he passed.  What a true gentleman.


----------



## libertytyranny

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Sounds like there is some confusion between "diabetic coma" and "insulin shock". With insulin shock, one _might_ be able to control a motor vehicle.
> But, if in a "diabetic coma"; the word "coma" in and of iteself implies unconsciousness; so in THAT state, of course, _no one_ would be able _to walk_; _much less_, *drive*.



I think "insulin shock" makes it sound more terrible than it is. That's just a fancy way of saying low blood sugar. A coma can result if it gets low enough. Kinda like two sides of the same coin.

Most people feel terrible symptoms in conjunction with low blood sugar. I myself, feel like I am going insane. It's like a panic attack that only goes away if I eat something. But most people get headaches, tremors, anxiety, they just feel terrible. Sometimes type 1 diabetics can get "used" to having hypoglycemia if it happens often enough and won't feel the effects coming on. But In general you don't just go from being totally normal to blacked out in the course of a normal local drive. 

I don't know about this man's medical condition or history, but if he was on insulin, it is terribly important to monitor your BS and insulin dosage and eat regularly and frequently. especially when in command of a heavy chunk of motorized metal.

but if what's being said online is true killingme I know, funny) and he hit another woman and then continued on to other vehicles...it seems pretty far fetched that it was disease related. Unless he had a stroke (which seems unlikely if they treated and released him) I have seem people with hypo that do seem a bit disoriented, or have fainted/passed out..but I haven't encountered anyone who was totally out of control of their faculties who wasn't totally out.


----------



## DoWhat

JLS said:


> You don't know anything about me or my life and I pray to God  someone like you never will.



I bet she would if you went "Premo".


----------



## Dev

Dude has a laundry list of charges from traffic to drugs.  Waste of life, needs to fry.

Maryland Judiciary Case Search


----------



## BadGirl

Dev said:


> Dude has a laundry list of charges from traffic to drugs.  Waste of life, needs to fry.
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search


----------



## vraiblonde

JLS said:


> (IF that is what happened)



That's not what happened.  I think any idiot could look at the facts of the incident, coupled with Mr. Rice's criminal history, and determine that.

Therefore it is my opinion that you must not be just any idiot, but an extra super special idiot.


----------



## Baja28

Dev said:


> Dude has a laundry list of charges from traffic to drugs.  Waste of life, needs to fry.
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search


Which one is he?  A whole list of Robert Rices pops up.


----------



## desertrat

Baja28 said:


> Which one is he?  A whole list of Robert Rices pops up.



Born in 77.


----------



## Baja28

desertrat said:


> Born in 77.



TY


----------



## vraiblonde

Perhaps JLS should do a little homework before she starts kirking out and attacking others.


----------



## Dev

Baja28 said:


> Which one is he?  A whole list of Robert Rices pops up.




Robert W Rice Jr, born 77


----------



## JLS

This from someone who likes to look down their nose and point fingers at anyone who ever in their LIFE does something wrong..   or makes a mistake.. God forbid someone have to fart in your Blessed proximity..  



vraiblonde said:


> Perhaps JLS should do a little homework before she starts kirking out and attacking others.


----------



## vraiblonde

JLS said:


> This from someone who likes to look down their nose and point fingers at anyone who ever in their LIFE does something wrong..   or makes a mistake.. God forbid someone have to fart in your Blessed proximity..



You may consider killing people a "mistake" but I do not.  And yes, I would prefer that you not fart in my blessed proximity.

Don't you even feel remotely bad for the women this guy killed?  Or their families?  Or are you too glommed on to making excuses for a man who is clearly your friend or family member to give a crap about the real victims?


----------



## BadGirl

JLS said:


> This from someone who likes to look down their nose and point fingers at anyone who ever in their LIFE does something wrong..   or makes a mistake.. God forbid someone have to fart in your Blessed proximity..



You just don't get it.

A "mistake" is forgetting that your dentist appointment is at 11:15, and don't relize it until you show up at 11:30.  Oops.  See, no one was hurt.  The dentist put slightly behind schedule, but no one truly suffered from it.

This situation is no mistake or accident.

It was a deliberate and calculated move on Bobby's behalf to continue driving when he was unable to do so safely, thereby putting other people at risk.  His recklesness caused two people to die needlessly.

Why do you not see that?


----------



## RoseRed

‪I Fart In Your General Direction!‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Merlin99

JLS said:


> To the vile disgusting witch: Now - if that was your son or daughter, who had a medical condition (IF that is what happened) and actually passed out while driving and killed someone, would you be on your high horse saying he/shes a killer? I think not. That boy was not my son or a blood relative so don't even assume thats why I'm saying it either. However, I lost someone very close to me who I could NOT have loved anymore than if he was my own son so do not sit there and pretend that you know me in any kind of form. because you don't. I am not the only person on this website that votes nor the only voter who has crappy politicians that are put in the offices they hold. and am NOT the person who makes the decisions as to who goes to jail and who does not, nor how much time the criminals get. And assuming u are not a Judge in the courts since u are nothing but a hide behind web person, you are not making the decisions either. I have no blood on my hands as I do not choose to make up peoples minds for them, nor do I judge people when I do not know the whole entire sequence of events as I was not a participant - but neither were you. So how do u think u KNOW exactly what happened? yes, 2 young women were killed, did they deserve it? No. But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones either. And again, you don't know me to say who I love or who I don't. You don't know anything about me or my life and I pray to God someone like you never will.


I foresee a SLAM in your future.


----------



## Sweet 16

Dev said:


> Robert W Rice Jr, born 77




I think there were a couple born in '77 but if you do a little searching and match the addresses you can figure out which one it is.  And he DOES have a long history of reckless driving and CDS/PWID.   JLS must have ignored that part.


----------



## Baja28

Sweet 16 said:


> I think there were a couple born in '77 but if you do a little searching and match the addresses you can figure out which one it is.  And he DOES have a long history of reckless driving and CDS/PWID.   JLS must have ignored that part.


I had to go to page 8 of the case search before I found him.


----------



## Dev

if you search rice, robert, w and limit it to st marys, it comes up with about 26 hits


----------



## itsbob

JLS said:


> In the same turn..  again... if that was any of the readers who reads this website, were dehydrated and passed out at the wheel - we could all be the nicest person one day - a nurse or doctor or hospice worker or a plain old cashier - then that evening we drive - we pass out - get in an accident and someone is seriously hurt or killed - the next day we'd be the most hated person with everyone saying "they knew we were trash from the start"  or "we had problems and the parents did nothing" and we don't know the first thing about that person or that persons life or that persons family and what they do or don't do..  its easy for everyone to sit back and say "the family excuses someone from doing something wrong" because obviously hes trash..  no one knows that..



And if this was he case a decent percent would have stopped after the first accident. But that wasn't the case according to tje witnesses. He was coherent and chose to run.

I think it Vile that you are ok with him getting away with murdering two young innocent women.


----------



## ICit

wineo said:


> has anyone read The Enterprise today???  I can not believe that he was released the same night as the accident.  If he had such a bad medical condition, wouldn't they(the hosptial) have at least kept him overnight..
> 
> He has not been charged with anything as of this am...WTF
> 
> Oh, by the way, I know where he lives if anyone wants the address
> 
> This is just my opinion




SoMdNews.com: Memorials pay tribute to women killed in St. Marys crash

here it said he was transfered last week from PG to U of MD in Balt... and had more surgery.... :shrug:

not thinking he is out yet.


----------



## lovinmaryland

ICit said:


> SoMdNews.com: Memorials pay tribute to women killed in St. Mary’s crash
> 
> here it said he was transfered last week from PG to U of MD in Balt... and had more surgery.... :shrug:
> 
> not thinking he is out yet.



You think they are waiting until he gets out to charge him?


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> You think they are waiting until he gets out to charge him?



no... think they are waiting for all the tests to come back.. and finish the investigation!


----------



## lovinmaryland

ICit said:


> no... think they are waiting for all the tests to come back.. and finish the investigation!



Ahhh ha!


----------



## kwillia

ICit said:


> no... think they are waiting for all the tests to come back.. and finish the investigation!



 The charges brought against him will be serious so it makes complete sense they would not rush to charge but would instead wait for the results of the investigation to be complete.


----------



## JLS

God forbid one of your children EVER do something wrong..   and as I stated before - he is not a friend - I've never met him - he is not a blood relative - again as stated prior.  Do I feel bad for the young victims that passed - yes absolutely - I wish no one died in ANY car accident - ever.. I also feel bad for 5 year olds with cancer who fight this disease everyday as well - who have lived in hospitals and given radiation and chemo since they were born trying to fight a bulging tumor in their small brain - I don't think thats fair or right either..  however I am not God and do not have any power over any of it..  I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..



vraiblonde said:


> You may consider killing people a "mistake" but I do not.  And yes, I would prefer that you not fart in my blessed proximity.
> 
> Don't you even feel remotely bad for the women this guy killed?  Or their families?  Or are you too glommed on to making excuses for a man who is clearly your friend or family member to give a crap about the real victims?


----------



## kwillia

JLS said:


> God forbid one of your children EVER do something wrong..   and as I stated before - he is not a friend - I've never met him - he is not a blood relative - again as stated prior.  Do I feel bad for the young victims that passed - yes absolutely - I wish no one died in ANY car accident - ever.. I also feel bad for 5 year olds with cancer who fight this disease everyday as well - who have lived in hospitals and given radiation and chemo since they were born trying to fight a bulging tumor in their small brain - I don't think thats fair or right either..  however I am not God and do not have any power over any of it..  I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..


If my kid jumped in his truck and drove like a maniac causing chaos and death you can bet your bippy I'd be judging him just as I would anybody elses son.


----------



## glhs837

Accidents are deer wandering into your path. Or a tree falling in front of you. Or a car with a blowout (although that's pretty rare these days outside cases of severe neglect) coming into your lane, those are accidents. 


Accelerating away from the scene of an accident, and driving for a mile at high speed before you wreck out again, that's not an accident, nor a mistake. 

(The driver of a car with a blowout should have enough skills to maintain control, IMHO, but we don't teach drivers anything like that, so its unreasonable to expect that, I suppose)


----------



## vraiblonde

JLS said:


> I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..



So on one hand, you have a problem with those who judge.  Then, in the next few words, you blather forth with a judgment on me.  I shouldn't be saying anything bad about the killer, yet you feel completely comfortable calling me vile and a nasty btch. 

Uh huh.


----------



## nomoney

JLS said:


> God forbid one of your children EVER do something wrong.. and as I stated before - he is not a friend - I've never met him - he is not a blood relative - again as stated prior. Do I feel bad for the young victims that passed - yes absolutely - I wish no one died in ANY car accident - ever.. I also feel bad for 5 year olds with cancer who fight this disease everyday as well - who have lived in hospitals and given radiation and chemo since they were born trying to fight a bulging tumor in their small brain - I don't think thats fair or right either.. however I am not God and do not have any power over any of it.. I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..


 

OMG, shut up already.   You're not going to change any ones mind.  You feel the need to protect idiots; good on ya.  The majority of us here do not.  We believe in the whole being responsible for your actions.  So keep on keep on ranting on about Mr. saint diabetes and the only thing you're gonna get is more people telling you to stfu.  The responses aren't going to change.  Bye bye now


----------



## itsbob

JLS said:


> God forbid one of your children EVER do something wrong..   and as I stated before - he is not a friend - I've never met him - he is not a blood relative - again as stated prior.  Do I feel bad for the young victims that passed - yes absolutely - I wish no one died in ANY car accident - ever.. I also feel bad for 5 year olds with cancer who fight this disease everyday as well - who have lived in hospitals and given radiation and chemo since they were born trying to fight a bulging tumor in their small brain - I don't think thats fair or right either..  however I am not God and do not have any power over any of it..  I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..



But you think he should get away with murdering two innocent 22 year old women??

And you're equating a 5 year dying from cancer with this dipsh!t killing two people?

You're a moron... 













In my opinion...


----------



## mike504

*Hmmm...*

I was doing a little research on line to see if... diabetes shock or coma... could cause a condition where someone was still conscious and able to semi function but like out of their mind disorientated or something like that... but while I was looking I came across this article of a guy who went into diabetic coma and caused a fatal accident and was still charged...the reason was that he was not taking care of his condition properly.. I thought that was interesting..    


BBC News - Chester man caused fatal crash while in diabetic coma


----------



## BadGirl

I hope that I am called for jury duty for this accident.


----------



## itsbob

mike504 said:


> I was doing a little research on line to see if... diabetes shock or coma... could cause a condition where someone was still conscious and able to semi function but like out of their mind disorientated or something like that... but while I was looking I came across this article of a guy who went into diabetic coma and caused a fatal accident and was still charged...the reason was that he was not taking care of his condition properly.. I thought that was interesting..
> 
> 
> BBC News - Chester man caused fatal crash while in diabetic coma



Exactly what I said earlier.

If he's been diabetic for more than a month or two, he knows his conidition, and he knows the symptoms of when things are going bad.  

I really don't believe this was the case, but IF it was he should of pulled over at the first signs of distress and called for help.

Either way, he's to blame for the deaths of those two young women.


----------



## mike504

yeah it will be intresting to find out all the facts... in this case and see what the end result will be...

he could get charged either way....


----------



## PrepH4U

nomoney said:


> OMG, shut up already.   You're not going to change any ones mind.  You feel the need to protect idiots; good on ya.  The majority of us here do not.  We believe in the whole being responsible for your actions.  So keep on keep on ranting on about *Mr. saint diabetes *and the only thing you're gonna get is more people telling you to stfu.  The responses aren't going to change.  Bye bye now



 


itsbob said:


> Exactly what I said earlier.
> 
> If he's been diabetic for more than a month or two, he knows his conidition, and he knows the symptoms of when things are going bad.
> 
> I really don't believe this was the case, but IF it was he should of pulled over at the first signs of distress and called for help.
> 
> Either way, he's to blame for the deaths of those two young women.



I think the defenders should take up a collection for the poor driver and buy him this T-shirt to wear at all times.  This would help clear up any confusion that may arise from his "_condition"_


----------



## frequentflier

PrepH4U said:


> I think the defenders should take up a collection for the poor driver and buy him this T-shirt to wear at all times.  This would help clear up any confusion that may arise from his "_condition"_



I vote for bumper stickers!


----------



## StrawberryGal

I was driving on RT. 5 last night and this morning.  Last night, there were like 5 police cars out there and people were walking around.  I guess they still had work to do that need to be finishing up.  As for this morning, there are like 3 different set of tires skid marks on the road.  There are still car pieces on both sides of the road.  People are pulling over to pay their respect at the memorial site.

RIP to Two young ladies, and prayers for the families.


----------



## sockgirl77

Investigation is still not complete. No updates from police. Mr. Rice is still in the hospital with multiple broken bones. Because he is diabetic, he will take longer to heal. According to family members "he did not know that he hit anyone until the police told him when he awoke in the hospital".


----------



## dgates80

sockgirl77 said:


> Investigation is still not complete. No updates from police. Mr. Rice is still in the hospital with multiple broken bones. Because he is diabetic, he will take longer to heal. According to family members "he did not know that he hit anyone until the police told him when he awoke in the hospital".



Yeah, right.....


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Investigation is still not complete. No updates from police. Mr. Rice is still in the hospital with multiple broken bones. Because he is diabetic, he will take longer to heal. According to family members "he did not know that he hit anyone until the police told him when he awoke in the hospital".




According to people on the scene of the accident, "he was asking for pain killers" when the emergency personnel started arriving...


----------



## desertrat

dgates80 said:


> Yeah, right.....



It's not unusual to not remember events just prior to or after a serious accident. Especially if you were knocked out.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, if you are knocked out, quite often the last 15 minutes prior or greater can be wiped, has to do with the brains process of making memories. Short term stuff is sort of written in RAM, not permanent storage. And, just like RAM, if there's a power interruption, that data is lost. Takes the body time and effort to encode memories for long term storage, and so it spools stuff, marking things out for long term, dumping the rest. 

So it means nothing that he doesnt remember, it does not indicate he was in any sort of diabetic blackout state. 

Post-traumatic amnesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

even mild trauma can cause an hour or more. and given he hit that Malibu, after rear ending another vehicle, with enough energy left to rip it in half, yeah, he got some trauma.


----------



## red_explorer

*Choke*



mike504 said:


> I was doing a little research on line to see if... diabetes shock or coma... could cause a condition where someone was still conscious and able to semi function but like out of their mind disorientated or something like that... but while I was looking I came across this article of a guy who went into diabetic coma and caused a fatal accident and was still charged...the reason was that he was not taking care of his condition properly.. I thought that was interesting..
> 
> 
> BBC News - Chester man caused fatal crash while in diabetic coma



I am in no way condoning or defending the driver.....I will say that my husband, while in a diabetic coma a few years ago, having no clue what he was doing, (and me not knowing what the He___ was going on) choked me almost to unconsciousness, before I was able to get away. He did not have a violent bone in his body....had no clue what was happening....ended up, (after the Rescue Squad came and realized it, and brought his sugar up) waking up in a total panic because strangers were in our room. We had just gone through a death in the family after a long illness, and everyone had returned late the night before. The doctors figured it was probably the release of stress that triggered the drop, because he had been fine about 20 minutes before. 

And before you criticize about the dangers of his being on the road, he had already taken himself off the road to protect others. And its not an issue anymore because he passed away.


----------



## vraiblonde

If Mr. Rice did not already have an impressive criminal record, I'd be willing to believe his illness was to blame for this incident.

Unfortunately....


----------



## red_explorer

vraiblonde said:


> If Mr. Rice did not already have an impressive criminal record, I'd be willing to believe his illness was to blame for this incident.
> 
> Unfortunately....



You have a point there..... some people use illnesses or diseases as a crutch or excuse for lousy behavior.

Especially since I just looked him up on the Case search....


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> If Mr. Rice did not already have an impressive criminal record, I'd be willing to believe his illness was to blame for this incident.
> 
> Unfortunately....




I wouldn't, given that mile drive between crashes.


----------



## pearlie369

A friend of mine works with the lady first hit. I was told that when she got out of the van he cussed her up and down then drove off. Sounds like he knew what was going on then. Of course that is 2nd hand info and I only take it as such, but with his stunning record it sounds like he should have been in a cell a long time ago where he couldn't hurt the public anymore.


----------



## Roman

vraiblonde said:


> I think your sympathy for this killer is disgusting.  Maybe you wouldn't be so smart if he'd taken out one of your kids.  It's people like you who keep these #######s on the streets, with your pity and excuse making for those who kill others through blatant negligence.  So as far as I'm concerned, there's blood on your hands, too.
> 
> You think I'm vile?  Well, maybe I can earn your respect by killing two innocent young women.  Cause you sure do seem to love you some killers.


 I think in all reality, we are missing the point. Diabetics, or people with Epilepsy are seen by their Doctors every 3 to 6 months. The Epileptic needs blood work to make sure the medication is in their system, and it's doing what it is suppose to do. Same with the Diabetic. So shouldn't we hold their Doctors responcible? If the Diabetic's Hemoglobin A 1 C is above a certain number..that alerts the Doc to the probability that his/her condition is NOT under control, and the MVA should be notified. I mean, when an elderly person is given a Mini Mental Exam to determine the possibility of Dementia, the Docs always alert the MVA!


----------



## Merlin99

Roman said:


> I think in all reality, we are missing the point. Diabetics, or people with Epilepsy are seen by their Doctors every 3 to 6 months. The Epileptic needs blood work to make sure the medication is in their system, and it's doing what it is suppose to do. Same with the Diabetic. So shouldn't we hold their Doctors responcible? If the Diabetic's Hemoglobin A 1 C is above a certain number..that alerts the Doc to the probability that his/her condition is NOT under control, and the MVA should be notified. I mean, when an elderly person is given a Mini Mental Exam to determine the possibility of Dementia, the Docs always alert the MVA!



The doctor didn't hit anyone, what's wrong with holding him responsible for his actions?


----------



## vraiblonde

Roman said:


> So shouldn't we hold their Doctors responcible? !



Great idea - let's hold everyone responsible EXCEPT the actual responsible party!


----------



## onebdzee

Roman said:


> I think in all reality, we are missing the point. Diabetics, or people with Epilepsy are seen by their Doctors every 3 to 6 months. The Epileptic needs blood work to make sure the medication is in their system, and it's doing what it is suppose to do. Same with the Diabetic. So shouldn't we hold their Doctors responcible? If the Diabetic's Hemoglobin A 1 C is above a certain number..that alerts the Doc to the probability that his/her condition is NOT under control, and the MVA should be notified. *I mean, when an elderly person is given a Mini Mental Exam to determine the possibility of Dementia, the Docs always alert the MVA!*



They may alert the MVA, but they cannot stop the person from driving....the only thing they can do is prevent them from renewing their license if it is recorded.

I know of a lady that was diagnosed with Dementia approximately 9 years ago and she was still driving until 3 years ago when her husband was called several times by the police in the course of a month....she was either pulled over for swerving(they thought she was drunk) or she was found sitting somewhere unaware of where she was or how to get home.


----------



## Roman

You two..Merlin, and Vrai, are taking what I posted out of context. I did not mean to NOT hold the person responcible at all. I think the person should be locked up for MANY years for Vehicular Homicide. What I meant to say is that the Docotrs SHOULD report a person who is NOT taking the medicines, or their Diabetes, or Epilepsy is NOT under control!! Then let the MVA make up their mind what should be done. As a Paramedic, I saw way too many fatal crashes because of some kind of impairment, wether medical, or alcohol. Speaking of which..a person that has had multiple DWI/DUI should have their Licenses taken away permanently!!! Alcoholism is a condition too.


----------



## Roman

MarylandMark said:


> I hope you really don't think this way. Let's sue the company that made the vehicle, the company that made the fuel that went in it, the tire maker, the company that made his mattress in case him not getting a good night sleep had some thing to do with it, the State for issuing him a drivers license, the company that makes the ink to print his picture on his license and so on.
> 
> Power to the people!


 A little extreme isn't it?


----------



## onebdzee

Roman said:


> You two..Merlin, and Vrai, are taking what I posted out of context. I did not mean to NOT hold the person responcible at all. I think the person should be locked up for MANY years for Vehicular Homicide. What I meant to say is that the Docotrs SHOULD report a person who is NOT taking the medicines, or their Diabetes, or Epilepsy is NOT under control!! Then let the MVA make up their mind what should be done. As a Paramedic, I saw way too many fatal crashes because of some kind of impairment, wether medical, or alcohol. Speaking of which..a person that has had multiple DWI/DUI should have their Licenses taken away permanently!!! Alcoholism is a condition too.



and how does that stop them from driving??....look in the police reports and see how many people that are "driving under suspended/revoked license"....it doesn't stop anyone from driving if their license is taken away, it just makes them a little more cautious when they see a cop


----------



## PrepH4U

Roman said:


> I think in all reality, we are missing the point. Diabetics, or people with Epilepsy are seen by their Doctors every 3 to 6 months. The Epileptic needs blood work to make sure the medication is in their system, and it's doing what it is suppose to do. Same with the Diabetic. So shouldn't we hold their Doctors responcible? If the Diabetic's Hemoglobin A 1 C is above a certain number..that alerts the Doc to the probability that his/her condition is NOT under control, and the MVA should be notified. I mean, when an elderly person is given a Mini Mental Exam to determine the possibility of Dementia, the Docs always alert the MVA!



Hey how is that person supposed to get to the doctor? Let me guess, drive?
Also who is the enforcer to make sure all go to their doctor appointments?


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> You two..Merlin, and Vrai, are taking what I posted out of context. I did not mean to NOT hold the person *responcible* at all. I think the person should be locked up for MANY years for Vehicular Homicide. What I meant to say is that the* Docotrs SHOULD report a person who is NOT taking the medicines, *or their Diabetes, or Epilepsy is NOT under control!! Then let the MVA make up their mind what should be done. As a Paramedic, I saw way too many fatal crashes because of some kind of impairment, *wether *medical, or alcohol. Speaking of which..a person that has had multiple DWI/DUI should have their Licenses taken away permanently!!! Alcoholism is a condition too.


  See why you get picked on? JFC how stupid are you???  What doctor do you know who can read minds and know when a patient didn't take their meds that day? 

And it's RESPONSIBLE and WHETHER!! These are not typo's because you've done it repeatedly. "Doctors" you get a pass since that is an obvious typo. HTF did you become a paramedic?


----------



## onebdzee

Baja28 said:


> See why you get picked on? JFC how stupid are you???  What doctor do you know who can read minds and know when a patient didn't take their meds that day?
> 
> And it's RESPONSIBLE and WHETHER!! These are not typo's because you've done it repeatedly. "Doctors" you get a pass since that is an obvious typo. HTF did you become a paramedic?



I love it when you turn all spelling Nazi


----------



## Roman

PrepH4U said:


> Hey how is that person supposed to get to the doctor? Let me guess, drive?
> Also who is the enforcer to make sure all go to their doctor appointments?


 ANSWER # 1...Public Transportation    ANSWER # 2 The MVA


----------



## Roman

onebdzee said:


> I love it when you turn all spelling Nazi


 He has nothing else better to do. But..if you notice..when it comes to his Groupies, he STFU..Like he should.


----------



## onebdzee

Roman said:


> He has nothing else better to do. But..if you notice..when it comes to his Groupies, he STFU..Like he should.



you make my head hurt


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> See why you get picked on? JFC how stupid are you???  What doctor do you know who can read minds and know when a patient didn't take their meds that day?
> 
> And it's RESPONSIBLE and WHETHER!! These are not typo's because you've done it repeatedly. "Doctors" you get a pass since that is an obvious typo. HTF did you become a paramedic?


 I never did say that I could spell, but if you were dieing of a Heart Attack, you would just be happy that I was there A$$Hole. Doctors can't tell when a Patient is NOT taking their meds you FREAK, but with the blood work, they certainly CAN tell if the med is, or is NOT working. Get a LIFE you jerk. You talk about STUPID..just re-read your assinine POST. I KNOW I'm not perfect, but you obviouly THINK that you are!


----------



## Roman

onebdzee said:


> you make my head hurt



Get off of the Computer, and take some medicine then.


----------



## onebdzee

Roman said:


> I never did say that I could spell, but if you were dieing of a Heart Attack, you would just be happy that I was there *A$$Hole*. Doctors can't tell when a Patient is NOT taking their meds you FREAK, but with the blood work, they certainly CAN tell if the med is, or is NOT working. Get a LIFE you *jerk*. You talk about *STUPID*..just re-read your *assinine* POST. I KNOW I'm not perfect, but you obviouly THINK that you are!



Well doesn't that just shows your intelligence level


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> ANSWER # 1...Public Transportation    ANSWER # 2 The MVA





Roman said:


> He has nothing else better to do. But..if you notice..when it comes to his Groupies, he STFU..Like he should.





Roman said:


> I never did say that I could spell, but if you were dieing of a Heart Attack, you would just be happy that I was there A$$Hole. Doctors can't tell when a Patient is NOT taking their meds you FREAK, but with the blood work, they certainly CAN tell if the med is, or is NOT working. Get a LIFE you jerk. You talk about STUPID..just re-read your assinine POST. I KNOW I'm not perfect, but you obviouly THINK that you are!





Roman said:


> Get off of the Computer, and take some medicine then.


  You should turn off your computer and go calm down.  You can't handle simple things. 

And you obviously are too stupid to know that public transportation does not cover every location.

My groupies?  WTF are you talking about? 

Now click the red X and go take a sedative before your head explodes and $hit flies everywhere.


----------



## SLIM

All things considered, to anyone who may be interested, the story was updated:
SoMdNews.com: Pickup driver from St. Mary’s fatal crash still in hospital

I have been receiving updates from my sister who is a relative of Bobby Jr and  this is what I have been told:
"Sounds like his blood sugar was extremely low, which precipitated the confusion and driving erratically."
And he has:
"a total of 4 fractures in the back, 1 fracture in the neck, fractured pelvis and L femur fracture as well as the L knee dislocation and L hip dislocation. They potentially think the R leg is also "cracked" but that is the least of their concerns for now."
"He is still intubated and on a ventilator (has tube in throat and on breathing machine) for now...they are hoping he can come off the ventilator tonight if his breathing continues to be stable."

In the first update, this was added:
"Bobby Jr. is very distraught about 2 girls dying from the accident."
"We are just heartfelt for the girls who died and please keep them and their families in your prayers."

And in the last update, this was there:
 "So I ask to continue your prayers for all families and may it hasten the journey for Ce-Ce and Lisa to heaven and speed Bobby's recovery."

So take it for what you will...I just thought it would be nice to have some knowledge about what is going on...

I have no reason to believe differently then from what she has told me and I sincerely believe that Bobby and his family are just as devastated as everyone else.
I knew there would be some 'harsh' words thrown around but you guys were really excruciatingly BRUTAL!

My thoughts and prayers are for* EVERYONE* involved!!!


----------



## Baja28

SLIM said:


> All things considered, to anyone who may be interested, the story was updated:
> SoMdNews.com: Pickup driver from St. Mary’s fatal crash still in hospital
> 
> I have been receiving updates from my sister who is a relative of Bobby Jr and  this is what I have been told:
> "Sounds like his blood sugar was extremely low, which precipitated the confusion and driving erratically."
> And he has:
> "a total of 4 fractures in the back, 1 fracture in the neck, fractured pelvis and L femur fracture as well as the L knee dislocation and L hip dislocation. They potentially think the R leg is also "cracked" but that is the least of their concerns for now."
> "He is still intubated and on a ventilator (has tube in throat and on breathing machine) for now...they are hoping he can come off the ventilator tonight if his breathing continues to be stable."
> 
> In the first update, this was added:
> "Bobby Jr. is very distraught about 2 girls dying from the accident."
> "We are just heartfelt for the girls who died and please keep them and their families in your prayers."
> 
> And in the last update, this was there:
> "So I ask to continue your prayers for all families and may it hasten the journey for Ce-Ce and Lisa to heaven and speed Bobby's recovery."
> 
> So take it for what you will...I just thought it would be nice to have some knowledge about what is going on...
> 
> I have no reason to believe differently then from what she has told me and I sincerely believe that Bobby and his family are just as devastated as everyone else.
> I knew there would be some 'harsh' words thrown around but you guys were really excruciatingly BRUTAL!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are for* EVERYONE* involved!!!


You'll be hard pressed to find sympathy for him here.  If eye witness statements are true, people in a diabetic coma do not curse at and flip people the finger.


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> You should turn off your computer and go calm down.  You can't handle simple things.
> 
> And you obviously are too stupid to know that public transportation does not cover every location.
> 
> No click the red X and go take a sedative before your head explodes and $hit flies everywhere.


 Then he can get family to take him! Why don't you go take some of your own advice, and take a chill pill, or better yet..the whole bottle!! I think that you have to take things out on people in the Forums, to stop you from beating your Wife. I was simply making statements, that everyone else has the right to do. In the mean time, you are just a mean, and hurtful person, and I really should feel sorry for you..but I do not. You are a SICK person Baja, and you need some serious help.


----------



## DoWhat

Baja28 said:


> My groupies?



Hey Buddie, are we still on for next weekend?


----------



## Roman

onebdzee said:


> Well doesn't that just shows your intelligence level


 Now lets see if Baja will make a comment about YOUR spelling! Probably NOT!


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> Then he can get family to take him! Why don't you go take some of your own advice, and take a chill pill, or better yet..the whole bottle!! I think that you have to take things out on people in the Forums, to stop you from beating your Wife. I was simply making statements, that everyone else has the right to do. In the mean time, you are just a mean, and hurtful person, and I really should feel sorry for you..but I do not. You are a SICK person Baja, and you need some serious help.


  You just have all the answers don't you?  Make the doctors responsible, have family take him, the MVA is at fault.... JFC!! 

I have an idea....how about we hold *HIM* responsible!?!?!  What a novel freaking idea!!


----------



## Baja28

DoWhat said:


> Hey Buddie, are we still on for next weekend?


Absolutely!  Be sure to wear the groupie T-shirt and display the secret handshake!


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> Now lets see if Baja will make a comment about YOUR spelling! Probably NOT!


What spelling error?  Every word is correctly spelled.  Now if you are referring to the "s" in "shows", that's obviously a typo like the one I even gave you a pass on.  I have a C note that says her IQ is substantially higher than yours.  Wanna bet?


----------



## DoWhat

Baja28 said:


> the secret handshake!


Is it still the same one
:high five smack, double swing back bump, twist right bump, left and high smack:  ?


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> What spelling error?  Every word is correctly spelled.  Now if you are referring to the "s" in "shows", that's obviously a typo like the one I even gave you a pass on.  I have a C note that says her IQ is substantially higher than yours.  Wanna bet?


OK Baja..I rode the short bus when it comes to my inability to spell to your HIGH Standards. Tell me..is there anything that you are BAD at, besides hurting people? I'll bet I know what your handshake is..are you right, or left handed? Hands get sore from BEATING............your Wife?


----------



## Baja28

DoWhat said:


> Is it still the same one
> :high five smack, double swing back bump, twist right bump, left and high smack:  ?


that's the one! 




Roman said:


> OK Baja..I rode the short bus when it comes to my inability to spell to your HIGH Standards. Tell me..is there anything that you are BAD at, besides hurting people? I'll bet I know what your handshake is..are you right, or left handed? Hands get sore from BEATING............your Wife?


High standards?!?!?  These are simple words you struggle with.  

Lady look, if I hurt your feelings then you better click that red X right away because I have been somewhat tame on you compared to others on here. If you'll notice, I wasn't the only one who posted about your asinine posts.  Even though stupidity is hilarious at times, it's also annoying and you're just annoying now. 

Turn off your computer and step away because you're the type to go all  because someone typed words on a screen.  I think the internet is too much for you to handle.  Get out now before you lose it completely.


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> I'll bet I know what your handshake is..are you right, or left handed? Hands get sore from BEATING............your Wife?


And you know what?  You talk a lot about spousal abuse.  Are you an abused spouse?  If so, get out of the relationship now.  That's sad.


----------



## Bann

JLS said:


> God forbid one of your children EVER do something wrong..   and as I stated before - he is not a friend - I've never met him - he is not a blood relative - again as stated prior. * Do I feel bad for the young victims that passed - yes absolutely - I wish no one died in ANY car accident - ever.. I also feel bad for 5 year olds with cancer who fight this disease everyday as well - who have lived in hospitals and given radiation and chemo since they were born trying to fight a bulging tumor in their small brain - I don't think thats fair or right either..*  however I am not God and do not have any power over any of it..  I have a problem with people judging people - they don't know, don't know the whole story, think they are inferior, and think should automatically die for doing something wrong, and think their sht don't stink..



I was out of town last weekend and missed this whole tread.  Just now catching up and had to stop to reply to THIS idiot's post.  

YOU are a flipping lunatic to even begin to equate the feelings you have over the carnage of this "car accident" which resulted in death to others to the feelings you have for a 5 yo child battling the ravages of cancer.  

As horrific as it is for anyone to have to endure, no one "causes" a child or anyone else to have cancer.  It's an act of God, the luck of the draw, if you will.   That is NOT the case in this "car accident" where a repeat offender (per the Md. Judiciary site) who is a major loser in life went out and slaughtered those innocent victims with his motor vehicle.   A vehicle was sheared in half like a tin can!!!!  UFB.  And it was not the only vehicle damaged in this "car accident".   So yeah - surprise! People are judging the driver.  

And I just judged you.  It's called my opinion.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Great idea - let's hold everyone responsible EXCEPT the actual responsible party!


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> You two..Merlin, and Vrai, are taking what I posted out of context. I did not mean to NOT hold the person responcible at all. I think the person should be locked up for MANY years for Vehicular Homicide. What I meant to say is that the Docotrs SHOULD report a person who is NOT taking the medicines, or their Diabetes, or Epilepsy is NOT under control!! *Then let the MVA make up their mind what should be done.* As a Paramedic, I saw way too many fatal crashes because of some kind of impairment, wether medical, or alcohol. Speaking of which..a person that has had multiple DWI/DUI should have their Licenses taken away permanently!!! Alcoholism is a condition too.




You're saying we should let the MVA decide these things.

Just WHO in the MVA should get to do the deciding?  

Do you mean the gal at the counter with the long french manicured nails & diamonds embedded in them, snapping her gum at me while telling me to "take a numbah and get in lahn, please"?  

Yeah, we need to let the MVA "make up their mind what should be done."


----------



## onebdzee

Bann said:


> You're saying we should let the MVA decide these things.
> 
> Just WHO in the MVA should get to do the deciding?
> 
> Do you mean the gal at the counter with the long french manicured nails & diamonds embedded in them, snapping her gum at me while telling me to "take a numbah and get in lahn, please"?
> 
> Yeah, we need to let the MVA "make up their mind what should be done."



I would like to see how Laquanda(the lady with the really long nails and gum) is going to enforce it


----------



## Bann

onebdzee said:


> I would like to see how Laquanda(the lady with the really long nails and gum) is going to enforce it


----------



## itsbob

Roman said:


> You two..Merlin, and Vrai, are taking what I posted out of context. I did not mean to NOT hold the person responcible at all. I think the person should be locked up for MANY years for Vehicular Homicide. What I meant to say is that the Docotrs SHOULD report a person who is NOT taking the medicines, or their Diabetes, or Epilepsy is NOT under control!! Then let the MVA make up their mind what should be done. As a Paramedic, I saw way too many fatal crashes because of some kind of impairment, wether medical, or alcohol. Speaking of which..a person that has had multiple DWI/DUI should have their Licenses taken away permanently!!! Alcoholism is a condition too.



SO you agree?  If he wasn't taking his medicine as he should and a diabetic episode IS the cause than be should be charged with two counts of murder..


----------



## Roman

itsbob said:


> SO you agree?  If he wasn't taking his medicine as he should and a diabetic episode IS the cause than be should be charged with two counts of murder..


 Yes I do! Diabetes is a very complicated condition. People that are on Insulin should be monitored closely!


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> Yes I do! Diabetes is a very complicated condition. People that are on Insulin should be monitored closely!



You do realize there are dozens of medical conditions which require medication?  And you do realize that there are warnings on MANY medications which state you should use caution while operating machinery (Or NOT operate machinery) while taking the medication?  

It's all about personal responsibility.  Diabetes didn't cause that "accident".  The loser who was driving did.


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> You do realize there are dozens of medical conditions which require medication?  And you do realize that there are warnings on MANY medications which state you should use caution while operating machinery (Or NOT operate machinery) while taking the medication?
> 
> It's all about personal responsibility.  Diabetes didn't cause that "accident".  The loser who was driving did.



You are right Bann, but I do have to say that I am not that dumb as to assume that there aren't other medical conditions that require some serious monitoring. I have almost 40 years of service in with the medical field. Something as simple as Benedryl should not be taken if you have to Drive, or operate any machinery. I might not be able to spell, but the one thing I can say about myself..I do know a little about Medicine.


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> You are right Bann, but I do have to say that I am not that dumb as to assume that there aren't other medical conditions that require some serious monitoring. I have almost 40 years of service in with the medical field.* Something as simple as Benedryl should not be taken if you have to Drive, or operate any machinery.* I might not be able to spell, but the one thing I can say about myself..I do know a little about Medicine.



 

I've been taking Benadryl 'round the clock  (per the dosage on the packaging) for over a week and I've been driving, too.   

BTW, it doesn't make me drowsy like it does other people.   So you don't know that much about medications if you think that everyone has the same reactions to them.  Tolerance levels vary widely & the way someone metabolizes medications certainly vary from person to person. 

That's a moot point anyway.  It matters NOT what medications the loser was taking OR his medical condition.  He killed people while he was operating that vehicle.  Totally his responsibility for driving under whatever condition he was in or substance he was taking.


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> I was out of town last weekend and missed this whole tread.  Just now catching up and had to stop to reply to THIS idiot's post.
> 
> YOU are a flipping lunatic to even begin to equate the feelings you have over the carnage of this "car accident" which resulted in death to others to the feelings you have for a 5 yo child battling the ravages of cancer.
> 
> As horrific as it is for anyone to have to endure, no one "causes" a child or anyone else to have cancer.  It's an act of God, the luck of the draw, if you will.   That is NOT the case in this "car accident" where a repeat offender (per the Md. Judiciary site) who is a major loser in life went out and slaughtered those innocent victims with his motor vehicle.   A vehicle was sheared in half like a tin can!!!!  UFB.  And it was not the only vehicle damaged in this "car accident".   So yeah - surprise! People are judging the driver.
> 
> And I just judged you.  It's called my opinion.


 If an impared driver causes a crash..it is NOT an accident..it's a crash Plain & Simple. There are Children that are suffering the loss of their Mother too. Let's not forget that. So JLS should consider that too.


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> I've been taking Benadryl 'round the clock  (per the dosage on the packaging) for over a week and I've been driving, too.
> 
> BTW, it doesn't make me drowsy like it does other people.   So you don't know that much about medications if you think that everyone has the same reactions to them.  Tolerance levels vary widely & the way someone metabolizes medications certainly vary from person to person.
> 
> That's a moot point anyway.  It matters NOT what medications the loser was taking OR his medical condition.  He killed people while he was operating that vehicle.  Totally his responsibility for driving under whatever condition he was in or substance he was taking.


 I do know that not all people get drowsy with Benedryl. Some even get hyper, I was using that as an example. YES..he should pay..I never said, or implied anything different. I was just thowing out an opinion. I didn't realize that people would just be picking me apart. You don't know me Bann, and I don't know you, so PLEASE stop trying to pick a fight. We are all intitled to our opinions. Sorry if I pissed you off, or anyone else for that matter. I am not defending that man at all!!


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> If an impared driver causes a crash..it* is NOT an accident..*it's a crash Plain & Simple. There are Children that are suffering the loss of their Mother too. *Let's not forget that.* So JLS should consider that too.




No kidding.  I put the words "car accident" in quotations to show that I used that term loosely.

I think most of us posting realize there are children and other family members suffering from the loss of life.


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> I do know that not all people get drowsy with Benedryl. Some even get hyper, I was using that as an example. YES..he should pay..I never said, or implied anything different. I was just thowing out an opinion. I didn't realize that people would just be picking me apart. You don't know me Bann, and I don't know you, so PLEASE stop trying to pick a fight. We are all intitled to our opinions. Sorry if I pissed you off, or anyone else for that matter. I am not defending that man at all!!



You didn't piss me off - you used my post to make your points and I was debating you on your points.

If you consider that picking you apart and picking a fight - oh well.


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> You didn't piss me off - you used my post to make your points and I was debating you on your points.
> 
> If you consider that picking you apart and picking a fight - oh well.



Sorry if I misunderstood the quotations..it's late. Everyone is right, and this was a horrible incident. I really do feel for all people involved, especially the young Women that left this world too soon, and for the Children that will miss their Mother for the rest of their lives. I lost my Mother who was only 41. I was 14, and to this day..I really MISS her. She didn't have to be taken so early either..but it happened. That's why I became a Paramedic, because I wanted to help, and pay my County & the people in it, back.


----------



## red_explorer

*hmm*



Baja28 said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find sympathy for him here.  If eye witness statements are true, people in a diabetic coma do not curse at and flip people the finger.



My husband did....

And like someone else said, its all about responsibility. My husband didnt feel safe driving anymore, didnt feel like he could safely drive, and not put others in danger on the road....and it infuriated me at the time. It meant that everything was on my shoulders, work, home, farm, doctors, more.

For those who said diabetics are seen by doctors every three months...not necessarily. Some doctors only see their patients once a year, even if they are diabetic.

He killed those women...thats a foregone conclusion. He should be charged.


----------



## wineo

onebdzee said:


> I would like to see how Laquanda(the lady with the really long nails and gum) is going to enforce it




She must be the same one that when I asked"how come I only get 1yr of tag payment refunded to me, she replied with, you can fill a form out and submit it.  I don't know why they only refund part of your tags even when you only used 3 months for the first year"..   I want her job.:coff


----------



## NTNG

Roman said:


> Sorry if I misunderstood the quotations..it's late. Everyone is right, and this was a horrible incident. I really do feel for all people involved, especially the young Women that left this world too soon, and for the Children that will miss their Mother for the rest of their lives. I lost my Mother who was only 41. I was 14, and to this day..I really MISS her. She didn't have to be taken so early either..but it happened. That's why I became a Paramedic, because I wanted to help, and pay my County & the people in it, back.



Are you currently a Paramedic in St. Marys?


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> My groupies?  WTF are you talking about?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Roman said:


> I never did say that I could spell, but if you were *dieing* of a Heart Attack, you would just be happy that I was there A$$Hole. Doctors can't tell when a Patient is NOT taking their meds you FREAK, but with the blood work, they certainly CAN tell if the med is, or is NOT working. Get a LIFE you jerk. You talk about STUPID..just re-read your assinine POST. I KNOW I'm not perfect, but you obviouly THINK that you are!





onebdzee said:


> Well doesn't that just shows your intelligence level


how'd ya'll miss that one? 

 


Roman said:


> Now lets see if Baja will make a comment about YOUR spelling! Probably NOT!


  You used "your" in the correct way. 1 point


Roman said:


> OK Baja..Hands get sore from BEATING............your Wife?


baja got married???    I mean 


NTNG said:


> Are you currently a Paramedic in St. Marys?


----------



## Sweet 16

Bann said:


> You do realize there are dozens of medical conditions which require medication?  And you do realize that there are warnings on MANY medications which state you should use caution while operating machinery (Or NOT operate machinery) while taking the medication?
> 
> *It's all about personal responsibility.  Diabetes didn't cause that "accident".  The loser who was driving did.*



Apparently his daddy disagrees with your opinion.  If he has had diabetes for 30+ years, then he should know how and be responsible for managing it.  I understand the sudden, wild blood sugar swings that can cause you to pass out, but I'm still not buying it, especially considering his past traffic and criminal history.  And if those violations are the result of diabetes, then he should not be allowed to drive a car and on that point, both he and his family are responsible for what happened!  Or maybe it's become the defacto excuse for him and his family for his bad behavior.


----------



## BadGirl

Sweet 16 said:


> Apparently his daddy disagrees with your opinion.  If he has had diabetes for 30+ years, then he _*should know how and be responsible for managing it*_.  I understand the sudden, wild blood sugar swings that can cause you to pass out, but I'm still not buying it, especially considering his past traffic and criminal history.  And if those violations are the result of diabetes, then he _*should not be allowed to drive a car* _and on that point, _*both he and his family are responsible for what happened*_!  Or maybe it's become the defacto excuse for him and his family for his bad behavior.


----------



## sunflower

Any updates?


----------



## BadGirl

sunflower said:


> Any updates?



The two girls are still dead, and the loser that caused their death's is not.


----------



## Jbeckman

red_explorer said:


> My husband did....
> 
> And like someone else said, its all about responsibility. My husband didnt feel safe driving anymore, didnt feel like he could safely drive, and not put others in danger on the road....and it infuriated me at the time. It meant that everything was on my shoulders, work, home, farm, doctors, more.
> 
> For those who said diabetics are seen by doctors every three months...not necessarily. Some doctors only see their patients once a year, even if they are diabetic.
> 
> He killed those women...thats a foregone conclusion. He should be charged.



Agreed.  He was responsible.  He didn't take due diligents to avoid the CRASH - it was preventable.  Not accident, crash.


----------



## PrepH4U

Is the accident causer still in the hospital? Any progress on charges?


----------



## sockgirl77

PrepH4U said:


> Is the accident causer still in the hospital? Any progress on charges?



He's been out of the hospital for a few weeks and there have been no charges listed yet.


----------



## lovinmaryland

About ####ing time!!!! 

Man Indicted for Crash that left Two St. Mary’s Woman Dead | Southern Maryland News Net

UPDATE March 19, 2012
A Great Mills man involved in an accident in August of last summer along Point Lookout Road and Chingville Road in Callaway that left two women dead, was indicted on Friday, March 16, 2012 and charged with vehicular manslaughter.

Robert Rice Jr., 34 of Great Mills, was also charged with speeding, following too close, failure to stop for a collision that occurred moments before the double fatal crash and aggressive driving for passing traffic on the right shoulder and was jailed without bond.


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> About ####ing time!!!!
> 
> Man Indicted for Crash that left Two St. Mary’s Woman Dead | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> UPDATE March 19, 2012
> A Great Mills man involved in an accident in August of last summer along Point Lookout Road and Chingville Road in Callaway that left two women dead, was indicted on Friday, March 16, 2012 and charged with vehicular manslaughter.
> 
> Robert Rice Jr., 34 of Great Mills, was also charged with speeding, following too close, failure to stop for a collision that occurred moments before the double fatal crash and aggressive driving for passing traffic on the right shoulder and was jailed without bond.



oomg..... i was just thinking about this yesterday.....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> About ####ing time!!!!
> 
> Man Indicted for Crash that left Two St. Mary’s Woman Dead | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> UPDATE March 19, 2012
> A Great Mills man involved in an accident in August of last summer along Point Lookout Road and Chingville Road in Callaway that left two women dead, was indicted on Friday, March 16, 2012 and charged with vehicular manslaughter.
> 
> Robert Rice Jr., 34 of Great Mills, was also charged with speeding, following too close, failure to stop for a collision that occurred moments before the double fatal crash and aggressive driving for passing traffic on the right shoulder and was *jailed without bond*.



Yeah right. Bet he's already out and about. Catch and release.


----------



## wineo

Nope, still in custody..........hope he has to stay there until his trial.....




SoMDGirl42 said:


> Yeah right. Bet he's already out and about. Catch and release.


----------



## daylily

lovinmaryland said:


> About ####ing time!!!!
> 
> Man Indicted for Crash that left Two St. Mary’s Woman Dead | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> UPDATE March 19, 2012
> A Great Mills man involved in an accident in August of last summer along Point Lookout Road and Chingville Road in Callaway that left two women dead, was indicted on Friday, March 16, 2012 and charged with vehicular manslaughter.
> 
> Robert Rice Jr., 34 of Great Mills, was also charged with speeding, following too close, failure to stop for a collision that occurred moments before the double fatal crash and aggressive driving for passing traffic on the right shoulder and was jailed without bond.



Glad to hear it, it's about time! Now let's hope justice is served.


----------



## jazz lady

lovinmaryland said:


> About ####ing time!!!!



  Way overdue IMHO.



> Man Indicted for Crash that left Two St. Mary’s Woman Dead | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> UPDATE March 19, 2012
> A Great Mills man involved in an accident in August of last summer along Point Lookout Road and Chingville Road in Callaway that left two women dead, was indicted on Friday, March 16, 2012 and charged with vehicular manslaughter.
> 
> Robert Rice Jr., 34 of Great Mills, was also charged with speeding, following too close, failure to stop for a collision that occurred moments before the double fatal crash and aggressive driving for passing traffic on the right shoulder and was jailed without bond.


----------



## greeneyes36

Baja28 said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find sympathy for him here.  If eye witness statements are true, people in a diabetic coma do not curse at and flip people the finger.



are you a doctor? or a diabetic? or have you lived your whole life with one? because you ARE WRONG... people in diabetic coma's CAN in fact do exactly what you stated above they could not do.  I've lived with a diabetic for 32 of my 40 yrs... hyperglycemia (high blood glucose) as well as hypoglycemia (low blood glucose) can make a person do all sorts of things they wouldn't normally do.  exactly why a diabetic in a diabetic coma can be mistaken for someone intoxicated.  Fortunately for me, i've only witnessed my mother fall into a diabetic coma ONCE... and she was very combative when we tried to  get her moved to the living room so the paramedics could more easily transport her to the hospital.  

not defending this guy in this accident one bit, but it CAN happen.


----------



## ICit

greeneyes36 said:


> are you a doctor? or a diabetic? or have you lived your whole life with one? because you ARE WRONG... people in diabetic coma's CAN in fact do exactly what you stated above they could not do.  I've lived with a diabetic for 32 of my 40 yrs... hyperglycemia (high blood glucose) as well as hypoglycemia (low blood glucose) can make a person do all sorts of things they wouldn't normally do.  exactly why a diabetic in a diabetic coma can be mistaken for someone intoxicated.  Fortunately for me, i've only witnessed my mother fall into a diabetic coma ONCE... and she was very combative when we tried to  get her moved to the living room so the paramedics could more easily transport her to the hospital.
> 
> not defending this guy in this accident one bit, but it CAN happen.





its ok....

Im sure they did extensive bloodwork while in the hospital... and as you know they do a test to see what your blood sugar has done over the past several months.

if he was diabetic and that comes back showing it was under control... :shrug:  and even over the last several months.   

sure the police have gone thru this over and over before the charged him.

My question is ... if a diabetic coma is SO BAD.. how could you negotiate the road, turns that road has ... AND A TRAFFIC LIGHT... with a bend into it?   and not have plowed over anything else?


----------



## thurley42

greeneyes36 said:


> are you a doctor? or a diabetic? or have you lived your whole life with one? because you ARE WRONG... people in diabetic coma's CAN in fact do exactly what you stated above they could not do.  I've lived with a diabetic for 32 of my 40 yrs... hyperglycemia (high blood glucose) as well as hypoglycemia (low blood glucose) can make a person do all sorts of things they wouldn't normally do.  exactly why a diabetic in a diabetic coma can be mistaken for someone intoxicated.  Fortunately for me, i've only witnessed my mother fall into a diabetic coma ONCE... and she was very combative when we tried to  get her moved to the living room so the paramedics could more easily transport her to the hospital.
> 
> not defending this guy in this accident one bit, but it CAN happen.



Shouldn't have a drivers license then...


----------



## itsbob

greeneyes36 said:


> are you a doctor? or a diabetic? or have you lived your whole life with one? because you ARE WRONG... people in diabetic coma's CAN in fact do exactly what you stated above they could not do.  I've lived with a diabetic for 32 of my 40 yrs... hyperglycemia (high blood glucose) as well as hypoglycemia (low blood glucose) can make a person do all sorts of things they wouldn't normally do.  exactly why a diabetic in a diabetic coma can be mistaken for someone intoxicated.  Fortunately for me, i've only witnessed my mother fall into a diabetic coma ONCE... and she was very combative when we tried to  get her moved to the living room so the paramedics could more easily transport her to the hospital.
> 
> not defending this guy in this accident one bit, but it CAN happen.



Even if that is the case, he still killed two people because he did not do what he was supposed to do.

Not controlling your diabetes, to me, is no different than getting behind the wheel after a drinking binge.. Diabetes, DUI, dead victims are no less dead either way.


----------



## itsbob

wineo said:


> Nope, still in custody..........hope he has to stay there until his trial.....



have to wonder if this judge is up for re-election.. 


This hasn't been the norm lately.. nor has it been in this case for almost a year.


----------



## pelers

itsbob said:


> Even if that is the case, he still killed two people because he did not do what he was supposed to do.
> 
> Not controlling your diabetes, to me, is no different than getting behind the wheel after a drinking binge.. Diabetes, DUI, dead victims are no less dead either way.



This.  I'm diabetic and I keep granola bars in my glove box in case my sugar drops dangerously low.  It's my condition, it's my responsibility to manage it and not be a danger to others.  You KNOW when you are impaired because of blood sugar levels, you shake like crazy, sweat and feel absolutely psychotic.  It's not a condition you should be walking in, let alone driving.


----------



## Baja28

What ever happened to this guy?


----------



## ICit

Baja28 said:


> What ever happened to this guy?



... looks like its going to the Criminal Jury Trial this month...


.....


----------



## Baja28

ICit said:


> ... looks like its going to the Criminal Jury Trial this month........


Thanks!


----------



## ICit

Baja28 said:


> Thanks!



  anything for you baby!!!


----------



## Danzig

Baja28 said:


> What ever happened to this guy?



8 charges
Criminal jury trial, scheduled for 3 days 06/26,27,and 28/2012


----------



## Danzig

Danzig said:


> 8 charges
> Criminal jury trial, scheduled for 3 days 06/26,27,and *28*/2012



Should be an update soon, I am going to the courthouse today.

never mind, new court date is 8/21/2012 to 8/24/2012


----------



## lovinmaryland

Danzig said:


> Should be an update soon, I am going to the courthouse today.
> 
> never mind, new court date is 8/21/2012 to 8/24/2012



WTF


----------



## sm8

I wonder if he will be ordered to pay child support to the children he took a parent away from.


----------



## Danzig

Robert Rice, Jr. 35, of Great Mills has been found guilty of two counts of vehicular manslaughter and a number of other charges.

Sentencing is scheduled for November 14.

Rice Found Guilty for Crash that Left Two St. Mary’s Women Dead | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## sockgirl77

I am shocked that they actually found him guilty. Not that I think he's innocent but the judicial system in this county baffles me.


----------



## MMDad




----------



## DoWhat

Danzig said:


> Robert Rice, Jr. 35, of Great Mills has been found guilty of two counts of vehicular manslaughter and a number of other charges.
> 
> Sentencing is scheduled for November 14.
> 
> Rice Found Guilty for Crash that Left Two St. Mary’s Women Dead | Southern Maryland News Net



What is the max that he can recieve?


----------



## glhs837

Whats he's guilty of not as important as what punishment he gets.


----------



## kk2187

DoWhat said:


> What is the max that he can recieve?



40 I believe.


----------



## sockgirl77

kk2187 said:


> 40 I believe.



Most likely they'll drop all of the little charges and let these stick. But I highly doubt that he'll get 40 years.


OH BTW...George Michael "Mikey" Bowes gets out of jail in a few days. His lengthy work release sentence is ending. But hey...he only killed one person. Oh and he was DURRRRRUNK! OH and Densford was Mikey's lawyer. Let's make sure to elect the man that defended this ####.


----------



## Danzig

DoWhat said:


> What is the max that he can recieve?



He had four charges of Negligent Manslaughter-Auto/Boat/Other Vehicle
He could get up to $5,000.00 - 10 YEARS for each.

*IF, IF a judge wanted to they could give four ten year sentences to run consecutively, that would be 40 years.*

Maryland criminal code CR 2-209
**NEG MANSL-AUTO/BOAT, ETC.**
...did, unlawfully, in a grossly negligent manner, kill and slay _____.
NOTE: This section is to be used only when the death results unintentionally from the operation of a motor vehicle, boat, or other vehicle. If the defendant intended to operate his/her vehicle so as to cause impact, see CR 2-207. If the defendant was impaired or under the influence of alcohol or drugs

The other charges were traffic violations.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I am shocked that they actually found him guilty. Not that I think he's innocent but the judicial system in this county baffles me.


How could they not find him guilty?  There were plenty of witnesses.


----------



## inkah

10 yrs suspended to 2.5 with a year served - he ends up in local jail on work release for 70% time and will be out before his next bday.   (That's my guess anyway).   Of course, election year could make a difference...


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> How could they not find him guilty?  There were plenty of witnesses.



He was trying to blame it in his diabetes. There were a few medical experts in court. Like the Bowes case, the court will decide whatever they want regardless of the facts. I have no faith in the judicial system here.


----------



## Danzig

Danzig said:


> He had four charges of Negligent Manslaughter-Auto/Boat/Other Vehicle
> He could get up to $5,000.00 - 10 YEARS for each.



After getting all the paperwork from today it appears that 2 of the 4 Negligent Manslaughter charges were Nolle Prosequi

He will face 2 counts of Negligent Manslaughter-Auto/Boat/Other Vehicle $5,000.00 - 10 YEARS
and one count each of 
* Failure to immediately stop veh. at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
* Failure to immediately return and remain at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
* Aggressive driving by committing, at the same time or during a single continuous period, 3 or more of the following violations:
     (1) § 21-202        Traffic lights with steady indication;
     (2) § 21-303        Overtaking and passing vehicles;
     (3) § 21-304        Passing on right;
     (4) § 21-309        Driving on laned roadways;
     (5) § 21-310        Following too closely;
     (6) § 21-403        Failure to yield right-of-way; or
     (7) § 21-801.1     Exceeding a maximum speed limit or posted maximum
                                  speed limit
5 points $370
* Failure to control veh. speed on hwy. to avoid collision 3 points $130


----------



## getbent

Danzig said:


> After getting all the paperwork from today it appears that 2 of the 4 Negligent Manslaughter charges were Nolle Prosequi
> 
> He will face 2 counts of Negligent Manslaughter-Auto/Boat/Other Vehicle $5,000.00 - 10 YEARS
> and one count each of
> * Failure to immediately stop veh. at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
> * Failure to immediately return and remain at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
> * Aggressive driving by committing, at the same time or during a single continuous period, 3 or more of the following violations:
> (1) § 21-202        Traffic lights with steady indication;
> (2) § 21-303        Overtaking and passing vehicles;
> (3) § 21-304        Passing on right;
> (4) § 21-309        Driving on laned roadways;
> (5) § 21-310        Following too closely;
> (6) § 21-403        Failure to yield right-of-way; or
> (7) § 21-801.1     Exceeding a maximum speed limit or posted maximum
> speed limit
> 5 points $370
> * Failure to control veh. speed on hwy. to avoid collision 3 points $130



So, now we have to wait for sentencing?


----------



## sockgirl77

getbent said:


> So, now we have to wait for sentencing?



Yep. That's the way it works.


----------



## MMDad

Danzig said:


> After getting all the paperwork from today it appears that 2 of the 4 Negligent Manslaughter charges were Nolle Prosequi
> 
> He will face 2 counts of Negligent Manslaughter-Auto/Boat/Other Vehicle $5,000.00 - 10 YEARS
> and one count each of
> * Failure to immediately stop veh. at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
> * Failure to immediately return and remain at scene of accident involving bodily injury 12 points (Must Appear)
> * Aggressive driving by committing, at the same time or during a single continuous period, 3 or more of the following violations:
> (1) § 21-202        Traffic lights with steady indication;
> (2) § 21-303        Overtaking and passing vehicles;
> (3) § 21-304        Passing on right;
> (4) § 21-309        Driving on laned roadways;
> (5) § 21-310        Following too closely;
> (6) § 21-403        Failure to yield right-of-way; or
> (7) § 21-801.1     Exceeding a maximum speed limit or posted maximum
> speed limit
> 5 points $370
> * Failure to control veh. speed on hwy. to avoid collision 3 points $130



In other words, 20 max plus fines and lose his license. I wonder how much he pissed off the judge with his lame excuse that the judge obviously didn't buy.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> He was trying to blame it in his diabetes. There were a few medical experts in court. Like the Bowes case, the court will decide whatever they want regardless of the facts. I have no faith in the judicial system here.


 He can try anything he wants.   I have diabetes.  I never killed anyone.  I'm glad the animal is going to jail for  long time.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> He can try anything he wants.   I have diabetes.  I never killed anyone.  I'm glad the animal is going to jail for  *long time*.



We should do a forum poll on how long you think he'll _actually _get.


----------



## jetmonkey

DoWhat said:


> What is the max that he can recieve?



probably time served


----------



## getbent

sockgirl77 said:


> Yep. That's the way it works.



What is the point of another hearing for sentencing?  Could something change?  Can a person request to be sentenced right then and there?


----------



## MMDad

getbent said:


> What is the point of another hearing for sentencing?  Could something change?  Can a person request to be sentenced right then and there?



Both sides will be able to argue for the sentence they want. They'll present aggravating and mitigating factors. They can have statements from the victims family.

Neither side can prepare for sentencing until they know what he is convicted of, so they have to be given time to prepare after the verdict.


----------



## stockgirl

I wonder if any member of the media sat thru his sentencing today. I can't seem to find the "story" anywhere.


----------



## GWguy

stockgirl said:


> I wonder if any member of the media sat thru his sentencing today. I can't seem to find the "story" anywhere.



Yup.  I am appalled at the sentence.


> UPDATE: Nov. 14 – Sentencing of Robert Rice for Fatal Collision
> On Wednesday, Nov. 14, Circuit Court Judge Maureen Lamasney sentenced Robert Rice, Jr., 35 of Great Mills to 10 years with 5 years suspended for the fatal collision on August 4, 2011 on Point Lookout Rd in the area of Camp Cosoma Rd. in Calloway in which two St. Mary’s women were killed.



Rice Found Guilty for Crash that Left Two Women Dead


----------



## glhs837

FaP said:


> Damn, your thought didn't come true. Such a shame the dude only gets 5 years for killing two people. I would be sickened if I was family/friends with the deceased. That sucks...



Keep in mind, 5 years is the sentance, that does not mean he stays in jail for five years. Wanna bet he's out before three served?


----------



## stockgirl

FaP said:


> Damn, your thought didn't come true. Such a shame the dude only gets 5 years for killing two people. I would be sickened if I was family/friends with the deceased. That sucks...



The courtroom was not a pretty place today.


----------



## Danzig

stockgirl said:


> I wonder if any member of the media sat thru his sentencing today. I can't seem to find the "story" anywhere.



I sat thru the entire 2 hour sentencing, We updated it at 3:50. The time was changed from 9:30 to 1:30. When I got out of court I had 16 missed calls 12 text messages and 5 emails about Maria Morgan. 

We are going to be updating our story, and adding some court documents online.


----------



## daylily

FaP said:


> Damn, your thought didn't come true. Such a shame the dude only gets 5 years for killing two people. I would be sickened if I was family/friends with the deceased. That sucks...



Absolutely disgusting that he'll be out after only a couple of years. UFB!


----------



## HeavyChevy75

That is completely disgusting that he only got 5 years. IF he really does have that much of an issue keeping his diabetes in control than he shouldn't be driving.


----------



## ontheriver

this makes me sick....


----------



## ICit

this makes me mad!!


----------



## Baja28

Maureen Lamasney should be removed from the bench.  What friggin guidelines did she follow??  2 people are dead and this creep will be walking around in about 3 years???


----------



## ICit

Baja28 said:


> Maureen Lamasney should be removed from the bench.  What friggin guidelines did she follow??  2 people are dead and this creep will be walking around in about 3 years???



yep..... 


hell.... so i know if i get pissed and pop a cap in someone.. I wont do much time....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ICit said:


> yep.....
> 
> 
> hell.... so i know if i get pissed and pop a cap in someone.. I wont do much time....



"manslaughter,
(n) the act of causing the death of another person; categorized as involuntary or voluntary. Involuntary manslaughter indicates that the death occurred during the course of a crime or as a result of negligence, whereas voluntary manslaughter involves a suicide pact, incitement, or diminished responsibility."
Jonas: Mosby's Dictionary of Complementary and Alternative Medicine. (c) 2005, Elsevier.

What you may be talking about is "Aggravated Assault With A Deadly Weapon." "Getting pissed" and intentionally shooting someone falls under this definition. Now, if the person you shoot happens to die, _that_ is "Murder 1."

THE WEEKLY VICE: Holly Solomon - Jailed After Running Husband Down With SUV Because He Failed To Vote
Now, THIS is 'assault with a deadly weapon.' If the guy had died from being struck, it is very possibly 'pre-meditated murder,' based on Solomon's "reason" for running the guy down.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> yep.....
> 
> 
> hell.... so i know if i accidently pop a cap in someone.. I wont do much time....



:fixed:


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> :fixed:






wtf.... 

Taken so literally....

:shrug: ...we all know we have a catch and release program....   

.....chit....just look at all the thug losers that have walked....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> wtf....
> 
> Taken so literally....
> 
> :shrug: ...we all know we have a catch and release program....
> 
> .....chit....just look at all the thug losers that have walked....



I do everyday, they live right beside me in Section 8.



Edit:

oh oh oh. I forgot to tell you. They bought a new BMW. I like seeing my tax dollars hard at work!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I do everyday, they live right beside me in Section 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> oh oh oh. I forgot to tell you. They bought a new BMW. I like seeing my tax dollars hard at work!



Hope they have a coach purse to carry thier food stamps in too.


----------



## Merlin99

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> "manslaughter,
> (n) the act of causing the death of another person; categorized as involuntary or voluntary. Involuntary manslaughter indicates that the death occurred during the course of a crime or as a result of negligence, whereas voluntary manslaughter involves a suicide pact, incitement, or diminished responsibility."
> Jonas: Mosby's Dictionary of Complementary and Alternative Medicine. (c) 2005, Elsevier.
> 
> *What you may be talking about is "Aggravated Assault With A Deadly Weapon." "Getting pissed" and intentionally shooting someone falls under this definition. Now, if the person you shoot happens to die, that is "Murder 1."*
> 
> THE WEEKLY VICE: Holly Solomon - Jailed After Running Husband Down With SUV Because He Failed To Vote
> Now, THIS is 'assault with a deadly weapon.' If the guy had died from being struck, it is very possibly 'pre-meditated murder,' based on Solomon's "reason" for running the guy down.


What if it happens during a diabetic blood sugar crash, he tried to commit suicide and missed.


----------



## ICit

Merlin99 said:


> What if it happens during a diabetic blood sugar crash, he tried to commit suicide and missed.



yeah.... dats right....

i have the "sugar" ya know.. and thats what happened!  

IM FREE!!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

stockgirl said:


> The courtroom was not a pretty place today.



I can only imagine what it was like.  Very disappointed w/ the time he received I can only imagine what the victim's families are feeling.


----------

